# Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??



## Laserbeak (14. Oktober 2006)

Um es vorweg zu sagen:
Ich will hier keinen Sturm der Entrüstung lostreten, und mir geht es auch nicht um Rechtfertigungen oder ähnliches !
Mir ist der §17 Tierschutzgesetz bekannt uswusw.

Ich möchte folgendes:
Eine Überblick über die Lage in anderen Vereinen.
Dort wo ich engagiert bin (Fischereiaufseher), kommt es immer wieder vor und viele sind auch unbelehrbar, aber das ist eine Sache, gegen die ich wohl immer wieder ankämpfen muss.
Wie sieht das in anderen Vereinen aus ?
Ist es dort auch so, dass immer dieselben mit denselben Argumenten immer wieder dasselbe tun ?

Noch etwas:
Hier reicht mir eine Aussage wie:
Habe ich bei uns auch schon gesehen.
Kenne ich.
Ja.

oder halt so etwas. Ohne Nennung weiterer Fakten. Ist doch klar.
Ziel dieses Threads ist für mich persönlich eine Überlegung zum weiteren Vorgehen in meinem Verein. Denn wenn ich mich nicht täusche, mache ich mich mit der Nichtbeachtung der Personen, die mit lebendem Fisch angeln strafbar.
Um dem entgegenzuwirken, benötige ich diese Info / Erfahrungen/ Aussagen.
Noch ein Nachtrag: Ich weiss, dass so etwas Stunk auslöst usw usw usw.
Deswegen bitte nur posten wie oben angegeben.

Sollte dieser Thread jedoch aus rechtlichen Gründen schwammig sein bitte ich die Mods um sofortige Löschung.

Danke Euch im voraus.

#h


----------



## esox_105 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Wenn Du Fischereiaufseher bist, solltest Du ruhig mal von einigen diesen Unbelehrbaren die Papiere einziehen, daß sollte eigentlich Signalwirkung haben.

Denn so lange niemand gegen solche schwarzen Schafe vorgeht, werden diese mit ihrem Treiben lustig weitermachen, wenn ihnen keine Konsequenzen drohen.


----------



## Laserbeak (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

hmm warum bin ich da noch nicht drauf gekommen......... ?
Einbehaltung und Zuleitung an den Vorstand ginge natürlich.
Ich denke darüber nach. Danke Dir !#h


----------



## Mefotom (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Hallo,

sehe ich auch so, wenn die ersten Papiere eingezogen sind, dann geben es auch die Anderen auf.

Alleine die Androhung, daß jeder aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen wird, der mit lebendem Köfi angelt, hat sehr gute Resultate erwirkt.

Dagegen sollte wirklich durchgegriffen werden.

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

bei uns im (dorf) verein haben wir mal ein angelverbot für 1 jahr ausgesprochen!man muss dazu sagen das es damals um einen jugendlichen ging der einiges verzapft hat wie zb. fischen mit 4 statt 2 ruten ,anfüttern trotz verbot und fischen mit lebendem köfi!!der vorstand also wir und ins besondere Ich(jugendwart) haben ihn nochmal zum lehrgang gejagt der aber von unserem verein veranstaltet und gezahlt wurde!!


----------



## Dart (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Bei uns sieht man eher die Altvorderen des Vereins mal mit lebenden Koefis angeln.
Die Jugendlichen verhalten sich meist deutlich korreckter und schaetzen mehr das aktive Kunstkoederfischen, was ich nebenbei gesagt sehr gut finde.
Das der Verein gegen diese Urgesteine nicht vorgeht kann ich irgendwo verstehen, auch wenn ich es selbst nicht gut finde.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## JamesFish007 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Tja..die sieht man halt immer wieder..die Unbelehrbaren!


----------



## Pilkman (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Dart schrieb:


> ... Das der Verein gegen diese Urgesteine nicht vorgeht kann ich irgendwo verstehen, auch wenn ich es selbst nicht gut finde.
> ...



Achtung, schwarzer Humor.... 

... vielleicht gehen sie davon aus, dass sich die Probleme mit den "Urgesteinen" in absehbarer Zeit von selbst lösen...


----------



## Dart (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

   ....oder es sind Lobbyisten und/oder Vorstandsmitglieder:q Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Monsterqualle (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Wenn es Vorstandsmitglieder sind, diese auf der Mitgliederversammlung vor versammelter Manschaft mal auf Ihr Treiben ansprechen. vielleicht wird es Ihnen dann ja bewußt, was sie falsch machen. Ansonsten die Papiere einziehen sollte Wirkung zeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Bei uns am Neckar kontrolliert die WaPo ziemlich aktiv wg. lebenden Köfis.
Macht nach deren Aussagen auch den größten Teil der Vertöße mit aus (neben "schwarzangeln" inkl. Angeln mit zu vielen Ruten).

Da man hier selber nix machen kann (auch nicht als Kontrolleur), weil die meisten normale Jahreskarten haben und nicht in einem der angeschlossenen Vereine sind, bleibt da nur die WaPo zu informieren, sofern man dagegen vorgehen wollte.

Und da beisst sich dann die Katze wieder in den Schwanz:
Bis die auftauchen ist meist dann auch der lebende Köfi tot.


----------



## Dart (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Wenn es Vorstandsmitglieder sind, diese auf der Mitgliederversammlung vor versammelter Manschaft mal auf Ihr Treiben ansprechen. vielleicht wird es Ihnen dann ja bewußt, was sie falsch machen. Ansonsten die Papiere einziehen sollte Wirkung zeigen.


Hi Jan
Ist halt nicht alles schwarz oder weiss im Leben, die Grautoene ueberwiegen leider 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Im meinem letzten Verein ( eingezäunter Privatbesitz ) wurde mir bei Eintritt von allen Ranghöchsten direkt vermittelt : Wir haben nichts gesehen und wir werden auch nichts sehen.


----------



## Allround Mike (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Hallo miteinander,

bei uns im Verein ist mir ehrlich gesagt noch nichts aufgefallen oder bekannt, das Jemand mit lebendem Köfi angelt oder geangelt hat ( bin selber Kontrolleur ) !

Am Neckar Abschnitt 7 hin gegen ist es leider keine Seltenheit. Dort werden immer wieder von der Wasserschutz oder von den Kontrolleuren Angler erwischt, und es gibt sogar ganz EXTREME DUMMKÖPFE #q  die sogar Wiederholungstäter sind!! Solchen Anglern gehört sofort auf Lebenszeit den Fischerreischein entzogen und dazu noch mit min.10000€ Strafe bestraft!

Wenn Jemand erwischt wird, gibt es eine sofortige Anzeige, die sehr teuer ausgehen kann ( für mich aber immer noch zu billig ) !
Das schlimme ist nur, das diese schwarze Schafe meistens aus den Vereinen der Hegegemeinschaften kommen und dort wird leider nicht viel dagegen unternommen!

Grüße Mike


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

s.o., meine Aussagen bezogen sich auf Hege 5


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Bei uns im Verein laüft es so, daß die Kontrolleure Wert darauf legen, daß die Form eingehalten wird. D.h. Eine made auf dem Einzelhaken Grösse 2 oder 4 und die Sache ist in Ordnung. Denn theoretisch könnte sich ja eine fingerlange Rotfeder einen solchen Monsterhaken einverleiben und damit ist der Vorschrift entsprochen. Das man den "Biss" eines solchen Fischens an einer 10 Gramm Pose nicht bemerkt halte ich sogar für realistisch. 

Moralisch möchte ich das nicht beurteilen. Es zeigt aber einmal mehr das Gesetze im Prinzip überflüssig wären, wenn die Angler charakterlich in Ordnung wären. Ist genauso wie in der Vereinssatzung zu verankern, daß man keinen Müll am Angelplatz zurücklassen soll. Völliger Schwachsinn! Solche Leute dürften gar nicht in einen Angelverein aufgenommen werden. Die gehören an den Forellenpuff wo sie unter Aufsicht sind.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Laserbeak (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Okay die Antworten spiegeln eigentlich 1 zu 1 das Bild bei uns wieder.
Habe mit unserem Vorstand gesprochen und nun wird so verfahren, dass die Papiere eingezogen werden und dem Vorstand zur Entscheidung vorgelegt werden.
Dann hat der Aufseher nicht den schwarzen Peter, denn der Vorstand entscheidet.
Halte ich für gut und machbar.
Danke an alle für die Statements, das hat mir wirklich geholfen !!


An die fleissigen Mods:

Bitte zumachen. Danke  #h


----------



## friwilli (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Wenn ich als Uferangler draußen ein Boot sehe, welches langsam driftet, dann kann ich  i.d.R. davon ausgehen, dass  ein lebender Köfi verwndet wird. weil man im Boot vor Kontrolleuren sicher ist. Kontrolleure können sich nur an Uferangler heranschleichen. Lebender Köfi ist bei vielen Bootsangelrn noch übliche Praxis.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moralisch möchte ich das nicht beurteilen. Es zeigt aber einmal mehr das Gesetze im Prinzip überflüssig wären, wenn die Angler charakterlich in Ordnung wären.


 
Wie wahr, wie wahr.

Betrifft allerdings nicht nur die Angler, sondern die komplette Gesetzgebung. Ohne gehts halt nicht.

Zum Thema.

Der lebende Köfi ist bei uns verboten. Punkt, Aus und Ende. Wenn nun jemand beim Angeln mit lebendem Köfi erwischt wird, gehört er genau so abgestraft, wie wenn er untermaßige Fische mitnimmt oder die Fangmengenbegrenzung überschreitet. ( Was dem Vernehmen nach nicht so selten sein soll )
Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum dies überhaupt diskutabel sein soll.

Das ist überhaupt keine Frage der Moral, sondern dient ausschließlich der Durchsetzung eines Verbotes.
Es ist in unserer Gesellschaft immer so, daß ein Gesetz um so schwerer durchzusetzen ist, je größer die Masse derer ist, die es nicht nachvollziehen können. 

Ralf

P.S. Um nicht mißgedeutet zu werden, ich angle überall dort ( Ausland ) wo es erlaubt ist mit dem lebenden Köfi. An Verbote halte ich mich grundsätzlich.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> Der lebende Köfi ist bei uns verboten. Punkt, Aus und Ende. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum dies überhaupt diskutabel sein soll.


Nun, so ähnlich haben die verurteilten Mauerschützen auch Argumentiert, so einfach ist das aber nicht...



> Das ist überhaupt keine Frage der Moral, sondern dient ausschließlich der Durchsetzung eines Verbotes.


Die Durchsetzung einer Regel *nur um der Regel willen *ist so zunächst mal Verfassungswidrig würde ich sagen. (Unnötiger Eingriff in die Freie Entfaltung)  Also ein Sinn sollte schon irgendwie erkennbar sein. Ist er hier auch (Verminderung des Leids) aber man kann nicht einfach alle Gegenargumente unter den Tisch kehren (Nötig zum Fang von Hechten)

Ich angele eher ungern mit dem Lebenden Köderfisch. (Hechte sind für mich auch eher ungeliebter Beifang)  Aber manchmal ist es vielleicht die effizienteste Methode. Und Manchmal vielleicht sogar die einzig mögliche. Und ich werde mich Hüten anderen Vorzuschreiben wo die Grenze des Nötigen Leids ist beim Fischen. Denn ohne gehts nunmal nicht.
Ich denke, diese Gewissensfrage muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten.

Hier an den Sauerländischen glasklaren Talsperren ist ein Blinker/Wobbler jedenfalls im Flachwasser nicht so wirklich brauchbar imo. Daher sind hier kleine lebende Forellen äusserst beliebt.
Um diese Verhaltensweise abzuschaffen bringen Verbote allenfalls, das es heimlicher gemacht wird. Der einzig gangbare Weg ist, eine fängigere Methode zu finden und Publik zu machen. Ich denke am Niederrhein und in NL ist der Lebende Köfi ausgestorben, weil dort die Spinnfischer einfach mehr fangen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Die Durchsetzung einer Regel *nur um der Regel willen *ist so zunächst mal Verfassungswidrig würde ich sagen. (Unnötiger Eingriff in die Freie Entfaltung)  Also ein Sinn sollte schon irgendwie erkennbar sein. Ist er hier auch (Verminderung des Leids) aber man kann nicht einfach alle Gegenargumente unter den Tisch kehren (Nötig zum Fang von Hechten)


Genauso sehe ich das auch. Im übrigen ist es anders auch nicht zu erklären, wieso mitunter auch von behördlicher Seite aus Ausnahmegenehmigungen vergeben werden (können) - z.b. um Welse in Kleingewässern erfolgreich fangen zu können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Nun, so ähnlich haben die verurteilten Mauerschützen auch Argumentiert, so einfach ist das aber nicht...
> 
> 
> Die Durchsetzung einer Regel *nur um der Regel willen *ist so zunächst mal Verfassungswidrig würde ich sagen. (Unnötiger Eingriff in die Freie Entfaltung) Also ein Sinn sollte schon irgendwie erkennbar sein. Ist er hier auch (Verminderung des Leids) aber man kann nicht einfach alle Gegenargumente unter den Tisch kehren (Nötig zum Fang von Hechten)
> ...


 
Hallo Holger,

im Grunde bin ich Deiner Meinung, auch wenn ich den lebenden Köfi nicht unbedingt mit den Mauerschützen vergleichen möchte. Ob ein Eingriff in die freie Entfaltung notwendig ist oder nicht, ist in der Regel sehr diskutabel und kommt oft auf die persönliche Sichtweise an. 
Was den lebenden Köfi angeht, so hätte man das Verbot nach m.M. damals verhindern müssen. Ich denke nicht, daß es heute noch einmal revidiert werden kann. Zudem haben wir Angler heute und sicher auch in Zukunft andere Sorgen, die wohlmöglich noch viel bedeutsamer sind als das Angeln mit lebendem Köfi. 

Was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, daß das Angeln mit lebendem Köfi, dort wo es verboten ist, auch bestraft werden sollte. Nicht, weil ich es für unmoralisch halte, sondern eben weil es ein Verbot ist. 
Würde man Verstöße gegen dieses Verbot ignorieren, oder auch nur tolerieren, müsste man bei allen anderen Verboten die gleiche Meßlatte anlegen. 

@Foolish Farmer

Absolut. Zudem die Welse in den allermeisten Fällen vorher eingesetzt wurden. 

Ralf


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Manchmal ist es auch ganz sinnvoll, sich Gedanken zu machen, warum etwas verboten ist, auch wenn es den Eigeninteressen widerspricht


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> Was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, daß das Angeln mit lebendem Köfi, dort wo es verboten ist, auch bestraft werden sollte. Nicht, weil ich es für unmoralisch halte, sondern eben weil es ein Verbot ist.
> Würde man Verstöße gegen dieses Verbot ignorieren, oder auch nur tolerieren, müsste man bei allen anderen Verboten die gleiche Meßlatte anlegen.


Mal als Info:
Es gibt Verbote ohne Bestrafung. Insbesondere die Autobahnrichtgeschwindigkeit ist ein solches.

Andere Verbote (Mord) werden dagegen extrem strikt bestraft. 
Beides hat auf andere Verbote keine Auswirkungen. Also Humbug von wegen alles müsste mit gleicher Messlatte. Ist nicht so und wird auch nie. Ne immer  richtige Regel gibts nicht.

Im Falle des Köderfisches finde ich, dass der Satz "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter" eine zumindest bedenkenswerte Verhaltensalternative aufzeigt. 
Zumal: Wer ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein!
Ich für meinen Teil steh jedenfalls nicht so auf Kontinuierliche Überwachung des Einzelnen, denn alles immer richtig macht keiner. 

Letztens kostete mich eine Autoüberführung satte 65€, weil ich das neue Nummernschild mangels anderer praktikabler Möglichkeit einfach hinter die Scheibe gepackt hatte, wie man es öfters sieht.
Seitdem weiss ich: Nicht nur an der Nase eines Mannes erkennt man den Johannes. Sondern manchmal auch an der (grünen) Kleidung und dem Fahrzeug (das mit dem Leuchthütchen)...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Ich stimme Holger da voll zu. :g 

Verbote um der Verbote willen und Regeln ohne nachvollziehbaren Sinn sind einfach dämlich und schaden der Ordnung an sich, der Staat oder Verbot-Geber macht sich damit auf Dauer nur lächerlich. Beispiel: Bei uns in den Harzteichen ist es den Anglern verboten vom Damm zu angeln, tausende von Badegästen trampeln aber die Dämme hoch und runter, alles nieder und die Steine locker, und keiner darf was dagegen machen.

Das Mauerschützenbeispiel ist insofern statthaft, als daß es zeigt wie sich alles mit der Zeit und einem herrschenden Regime ändert, eine Regel zeitabhängig ist. Ich habe in meiner Jugendzeit eben auch noch damit geangelt, damit gut gefangen, kann das unter bestimmten Gegebenheiten (wie z.B. ein sehr freies Land) und der Notwendigkeit sich Futter zu besorgen auch verantworten.
Und ich kann den (heimlichen) Jammer der Ansitzangler verstehen, die eine Angelmethode mit eingebauten Automatismus nicht mehr ausüben können. Als Spinnangler hat man es natürlich einfacher . Wenn den Spinnanglern aber nur noch ein kleiner Einzelhaken erlaubt werden sollte, kann ich den Aufschrei auch schon hören.

Das Augenmerk muß eher darauf gerichtet werden, wirklich gute Alternativen zu finden, wenn man eine Ködermethode unpopulär machen will und verbieten tut. Das ist so richtig gesagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

uups, da scheint aber einiges durcheinander zu gehen.


> Die Durchsetzung einer Regel nur um der Regel willen ist so zunächst mal Verfassungswidrig würde ich sagen. (Unnötiger Eingriff in die Freie Entfaltung) Also ein Sinn sollte schon irgendwie erkennbar sein. Ist er hier auch (Verminderung des Leids) aber man kann nicht einfach alle Gegenargumente unter den Tisch kehren (Nötig zum Fang von Hechten)


Erstens gehts hier nicht um eine Regel sondern um ein Gesetz.
Und es geht nicht um die Durchsetzung einer Regel/Gesetzes um der Regel/des Gesetzes Willen, sondern ist vom Gesetzgeber als Verfassungsorgan so aus bestimmten Gründen (ob man die nachvollziehen will/kann/muss ist ne andere Frage) festgeschrieben worden. 

Das als verfassungswidrig bezeichnen zu wollen würde heissen, dass jedes Gesetz/Regel, die jemand (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht nachvollziehen kann, dann verfassungswidrig wäre.

Kann ja mal jemand versuchen beim Verfassungsgericht in Karlsruhe durchzusetzen )



> Es gibt Verbote ohne Bestrafung. Insbesondere die Autobahnrichtgeschwindigkeit ist ein solches.


Die Richtgeschwindigkeit ist kein Verbot, sondern (im höchsten Falle) ein Gebot, eher wohl eine Empfehlung.

Und es gibt da durchaus Bestrafungen, jedenfalls dann wenn z. B. da ein Unfall wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit passiert und die Versicherung nicht oder nur teilweise zahlt ))



> Ich für meinen Teil steh jedenfalls nicht so auf Kontinuierliche Überwachung des Einzelnen, denn alles immer richtig macht keiner.


Kommt drauf an:
Wenn auf der einen Seite die Regeln so gestaltet werden, dass die Mehrzahl der Angler damit zufrieden wäre, wäre ich persönlich durchaus dafür, diese Regeln dann auch möglichst streng zu überwachen.

Man sollte in diesem Bereich ja auch dran denken, dass ein solcher "Regelübertreter" nicht dem Staat oder seinen ausführenden Organen schadet (so ala Robin Hood), sondern vor allem mal seinen Angelkollegen.

Indem er z. B. nachhaltig den Bestand schädigt, indem er z. B. untermaßige Fische mitnimmt, mehr Fische als die Fangbegrenzung erlaubt oder Methoden einsetzt, die das zum Ziel haben, weil man mit bestimmten Methoden (z. B. lebender Köfi) einfacher an seinen Fisch kommt.

Von daher wäre mein Wunsch vernünftige und flexible Lösungen, die dann auch strenger kontrolliert werden sollten.

Der komplette Schuß in den Ofen wäre die Beibehaltung der momentan teilweise nur als sinnfrei zu bezeichnenden Regelungen/Auslegungen bei gleichzeitiger verschärfter Kontrolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@Thomas et.al
Mein Motto, meine Meinung (und das würde ich gerne ganz oben in einer Verfassung sehen)

Wegen ein paar Idioten muß man nicht die ganze Welt in eine Gummizelle verwandeln.


Der ganze Ansatz mit Verboten, Kontrolle und lauter Hausmeistern läuft schief. Am Ende geht alles in Katharsis unter, weil Eigenverantwortung, Initiative und Unternehmungsgeist fehlen.

Beispiele für sinnwidrige Regeln seinen nur mal genannt: (Es ist ziemlich egal, ob Gesetze oder Verordnungen)

- Übertrieben niedrige Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen (wegen ein paar unfallbauenden Idioten), an die sich keiner mehr hält, und die man durch strengste Überwachung auch nur punktuell durchsetzen kann.
- das Raubkopieren von Medieninhalten, was allen Verboten und Gesetzen zum Trotze eher ein Volkssport ist, weil die Maschinen nun mal vom Prinzip her Copy-Maschinen sind, ihr ureigenster Aktionsinhalt im Kopieren von Informationen besteht

Weise Leute früherer Kulturen wußten schon:
Ein Verbot was man nicht einsichtig und sinnvoll ist, oder was man nicht durchsetzen kann, das sollte man lassen.

Daraus folgt umgekehrt auch: Ein Regelgeber (Gesetzgeber, etc.), der einigermaßen schlau ist, stellt Regeln auf, die
- entweder einsichtig und von der Mehrheit voll getragen werden
- oder die so gestaltet sind, daß sie kontrollierbar sind.
Wenn die aufgestellten Regeln nicht funktionieren, kann man daraus auch wieder auf den Regelgeber (Gesetzgeber, etc.) zurückschließen :g

Und noch was: Im Angesicht der Stellnetze und Netzfischerei u.a. überhaupt, wo Milliardenfach Fische elendig ersticken und verrecken, da frage ich mich einfach, wessen Geistes Kind sich da über KöFi schwingende Angler aufregt. |kopfkrat 
Solange jemand davon überzeugt ist, daß er mit einer bestimmten Methode mehr Fische fängt, wird er jede Möglichkeit nutzen wenn er die Gelegenheit hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> Wegen ein paar Idioten muß man nicht die ganze Welt in eine Gummizelle verwandeln.


Dass ein Leben (ganz) ohne Regeln nicht funktioniert, mussten ja schon andere feststellen.

Dass Gesetze/Regeln oft (manchmal, teilweise, natürlich gibt es auch viele Regeln aus Lobbyintressen) erst dann eingeführt werden, wenn vorher was aus dem Ruder lief, sollte man auch nicht vergessen.

Beispiel Verkehr:
Dass die Verkehrstoten trotz zunehmenden Verkehrs in den letzten Jahren kontinuierlich abnehmen hat sicher (auch) was mit Geschwindgkeitsbegrenzungen und deren verstärkter Kontrolle zu tun.

Was sicher dann nicht nötig wäre, wenn es "nur eine Handvoll Idioten" wäre.

Was ich aber täglich auf den Straßen sehe, spricht in meinen Augen nicht nur für "eine Handvoll Idioten", sondern eher für unzählige Unbelehrbare.

Ob ein Verbot z. B. einsichtig oder sinnvoll ist, wird ja auch immer zumindest in zweifacher "Ausfertigung" gesehen.

Auch wieder Beispiel Verkehr:
Spediteure und Trucker sehen das Sonntagsfahrverbot für LKW sicher anders als Anwohner und private "Sonntagsautobahnnutzer".

Man kann auch jedes Ver/Gebot durchsetzen, die Frage ist dabei eben immer, ob das in angemessener Weise gemacht werden kann/will (sowohl was den jeweiligen Tabestand angeht wie auch der personelle/finanzielle Ensatz).

Oder - der einfachste Weg - man sagt sich alle anderen sind die "Handvoll Idioten", nur ich nicht, deswegen mach ich was mir passt.

Ob ich mir das wünsche muss ich mir erst mal genau überlegen......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

D.h. doch überhaupt nicht, daß es nicht bestimmte Regeln, Gebote und Verbote, Gesetze und Verordnungen geben muß, die meisten sind schon ein paar Jahrtausende alt und haben sich bewährt.

Eine Überregulierung und jeden Pups zu regeln macht die Welt aber zur Gummizelle, und das empfinde ich als nicht lebenswert. Was in Ländern passiert, wo ein eklatanter Anteil Leute in staatlicher Ordnungserhaltung aufgeboten wurde, haben wir jüngst in 2 Regimen erlebt.

Beispiel Verkehr: Die Verkehrstoten würden auch abnehmen bzw. wären meiner Ansicht nach noch niedriger, wenn man die Ausbildung, Einsicht und Fahrschulung verbessern würde, z.B. mit Simulatoren. Daß die Unfallevents wie Oma im dunklen auf der Straße oder spielende Kinder hautnah erlebt werden könnten (ist möglich).
Wenn das Erlebte Realitätsbezug bekommt. Und wenn man Rasern die Gelegenheit gibt, ganz besondere Erfahrungen zu machen wie z.B. die errechnete Auswurfkurve in einen Klärteich. 
Auch Abgründe am Berg mit dem einfachen Hinweis: "Steilhang 300m, keine Leitplanke" brauchen keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungsschilder mehr. Manche Dinge könnten ganz einfach sein. 

Das Ländle hier ist aber irgendwie Weltmeister im Verkomplizieren.
Da fällt mir wieder die Feststellung ein: 87% alles Schriftaufkommens in der *Welt* wird allein durch Deutsche Finanzverlautbarungen und Finanzgerichtsverkehr erzeugt. Wie man das Einschätzen muß, soll jeder für sich selber klären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> Eine Überregulierung und jeden Pups zu regeln macht die Welt aber zur Gummizelle


Ja, ist doch das was ich sage:
Was die einen überreguliert finden, empfinden andere eben als Schutz.

Bestes Beispiel dazu (egal wie man dazu steht):
Der Kündigungsschutz.

Für Arbeitgeber ist es "überreguliert" und sie empfinden es als Hemmnis, für Gewerkschaften ist es der Schutz berechtigter Interessen von Arbeitnehmern.

Es gibt halt immer auch die zweite Seite der Medaille.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Dann hast Du damit das Teilungs-/Mengenverhältnis von den (freiwilligen) Gummizelleninsassen und den anderen (wildlebenden) definiert! :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@Holger
@AngelDet

Das es das Köfi-Verbot in meinen Augen nicht geben muss, habe ich ja wohl reichlich zum Ausdruck gebracht.
Gleichwohl ist ein Gesetz ein Gesetz, und wer auch immer ein solches übertritt, gehört bestraft. Da gibt es keine Gegenargument.
ABER.....
was " unsinnige Gesetze " und Überreglementierung angeht, da geb ich Euch vollkommen recht. Allerdings muß man sich im Vorfeld dagegen wehren, also bevor ein Gesetz verabschiedet wird.
Ich frag Euch beide jetzt mal nicht, wo Ihr wart als das Verbot ausgearbeitet wurde. DA hätte man was verhindern können, wenn alle Angler den Hintern hochgekriegt hätten.
Sich nachher über unsinnige Verbote aufzuregen, ist vergossene Milch.

Ralf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Da hast Du schon recht mit dem Prinzip. Ich wurde nicht gefragt  , leider, und meinen Protest hat auch keiner hören wollen. #c 

Ich wäre für eine geschicktere Regelung gewesen, egal wie jetzt genau und ich erinnere mich auch dunkel, daß es auch jetzt noch einige offizielle leb.Köfi-Einsatz Lücken hier in DE noch gibt, ohne da jetzt jemanden verpetzen zu wollen - nene :g .

Die Methoden wie z.B. die berüchtigte Schnappangel, wo einem leb. KöFi ein mehrere Millimeter großer langer Flachstahlwinkel in der Dimension seiner Hauptgräte mitten durch den Rücken entlang der Hauptgräte geschoben wird und ihn Zappeln läßt wie das berüchtigte "am Spieß" finde ich auch unnötig grausam und barbarisch. Wird ja zu gerne alles in einen Topf geworfen. |rolleyes 
Ein Fisch in einem Schlaufensystem fühlte sich da meiner Erfahrung nach meist wesentlich wohler und schwamm bei jeder Gelegenheit mit freien Schwarmkollegen ohne jede erkennbare Beeinträchtigung mit (ohne Streß), was allerdings dem Fangerfolg mit Schwarm nie dienlich war, erst abgeschlagen z.B. interessierte sich Esox weit mehr dafür.

Ging aber wohl vielen Leuten so, daß sie sich übergangen fühl(t)en, und daß viele sich trotz der heutigen Situation immer noch so betätigen, war ja Anlass dieses Threads. Uber Sinn und Unsinn im Allgemeinen zu diskutieren führt auch auf Abwege. 

Wenn nur sogenannte sich selbst so bezeichnende "hochzivilisierte" Länder solche Verbote haben, die anderen sich alle eine feuchten Kehricht drum scheren (immerhin demokratisch gesehen die Majorität auf dieser Welt), wenn Menschen (unsere Vorfahren) seit Jahrhunderttausenden so erfolgreich verfuhren und damals nichts zerstört haben, dann stellt sich eben ein Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit ein.
Desgleichen sieht man ja an weiteren Fällen wie das "Urrecht" auf Feuermachen, Jagd etc.. 

Zum Glück lebe ich z.B. noch in einem Dorf der Pyromanen, da kann man noch ziemlich frei kokeln wie man will. Auf dem Marktplatz von z.B. Wanne-Eickel würde das wohl schnell eine Störung finden |rolleyes . 

Und da sind wir wieder beim immer gleichen Ergebnis - dem Kern aller Probleme: Alles ein Problem der Besiedlungsdichte, da wo Franz und Egon je etliche Quadratkilometer für sich alleine haben, kommt man gar nicht auf solche Fragen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> uups, da scheint aber einiges durcheinander zu gehen.
> 
> Erstens gehts hier nicht um eine Regel sondern um ein Gesetz.
> Und es geht nicht um die Durchsetzung einer Regel/Gesetzes um der Regel/des Gesetzes Willen, sondern ist vom Gesetzgeber als Verfassungsorgan so aus bestimmten Gründen (ob man die nachvollziehen will/kann/muss ist ne andere Frage) festgeschrieben worden.


So leicht kann man sich da wie gesagt nicht aus der Affäre ziehen, siehe die verurteilten Mauerschützen. Da hatte sich das DDR Regime sicher auch mal was bei gedacht...



> Das als verfassungswidrig bezeichnen zu wollen würde heissen, dass jedes Gesetz/Regel, die jemand (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht nachvollziehen kann, dann verfassungswidrig wäre.


Die Verfassung ist ja gerade dafür da, die Persönlichkeitsrechte des einzelnen gegen die Obrigkeit zu schützen. Es ist also immer zu Prüfen. Das es Verfassungswidrig ist hab ich nicht gesagt, (das zu entscheiden obliegt mir auch nicht, sondern eigentlich dem Volk) es könnte aber sein, da ein Eingriff in die Freie Entfaltung vorliegt.



> Die Richtgeschwindigkeit ist kein Verbot, sondern (im höchsten Falle) ein Gebot, eher wohl eine Empfehlung.
> 
> Und es gibt da durchaus Bestrafungen, jedenfalls dann wenn z. B. da ein Unfall wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit passiert und die Versicherung nicht oder nur teilweise zahlt ))


Erst informieren, dann Reden. Es ist wirklich ein Verbot ohne Bestrafung. 
Und das was Du hier als "Bestrafung" bezeichnest ist keine, sondern Schadensersatz. Und die Versicherung Zahlt nicht wegen der Verschuldensfrage (Vorsatz). Eine Bestrafung (möglich) würde aufgrund nicht angepasster Geschwindigkeit erfolgen, das aber genauso, wenn die 130 Km/h eingehalten wären und ein Unfall verschuldet wird.



> Wenn auf der einen Seite die Regeln so gestaltet werden, dass die Mehrzahl der Angler damit zufrieden wäre, wäre ich persönlich durchaus dafür, diese Regeln dann auch möglichst streng zu überwachen.


Dann erübrigt sich eigentlich die Überwachung. Der Mensch ist ein dafür ausreichend zivilisiertes Herdentier. Die Rote Ampel wird schliesslich auch beachtet, wenn weit und breit keine Kontrolle ist.



> Man sollte in diesem Bereich ja auch dran denken, dass ein solcher "Regelübertreter" nicht dem Staat oder seinen ausführenden Organen schadet (so ala Robin Hood), sondern vor allem mal seinen Angelkollegen.


Hä? Unsere Väter haben also konsequent seit der Steinzeit die Angelfischerei geschädigt???



> Indem er z. B. nachhaltig den Bestand schädigt, indem er z. B. untermaßige Fische mitnimmt, mehr Fische als die Fangbegrenzung erlaubt oder Methoden einsetzt, die das zum Ziel haben, weil man mit bestimmten Methoden (z. B. lebender Köfi) einfacher an seinen Fisch kommt.


Alles in den Topf jetzt? Dividier das doch mal bitte auseinander, zu einem Gesetz gegen Diebe, Mörder und brave Bürger möchte ich so Pauschal erstmal ebensowenig sagen. 



> Von daher wäre mein Wunsch vernünftige und flexible Lösungen, die dann auch strenger kontrolliert werden sollten.
> 
> Der komplette Schuß in den Ofen wäre die Beibehaltung der momentan teilweise nur als sinnfrei zu bezeichnenden Regelungen/Auslegungen bei gleichzeitiger verschärfter Kontrolle.


Wo wir schon bei nichtssagendem Politikergeschwätz sind. mein Wunsch wäre eine Flexiblere Arbeitszeit bei besserer Bezahlung für jeden, der Weltfrieden und die Heilbarkeit aller Krankheiten, denn so wie jetzt oder noch schlimmer kanns nicht weitergehen 
Schlag lieber mal ne "Vernünftige" Regelung vor.



> Der ganze Ansatz mit Verboten, Kontrolle und lauter Hausmeistern läuft schief. Am Ende geht alles in Katharsis unter, weil Eigenverantwortung, Initiative und Unternehmungsgeist fehlen.


 Meine Meinung.



> Dass die Verkehrstoten trotz zunehmenden Verkehrs in den letzten Jahren kontinuierlich abnehmen hat sicher (auch) was mit Geschwindgkeitsbegrenzungen und deren verstärkter Kontrolle zu tun.


Spekulation, kann genauso an den Sichereren Autos und dem Rückgang der Gesamtfahrstrecke aufgrund der Benzinpreise hängen. (Eventuell sogar mit Darwinistischer Selektion  )
Übrigens: Nirgendwo gibts soviele Verkehrstote wie in D und nirgendwo gibts soviele Regelungen...



> Was ich aber täglich auf den Straßen sehe, spricht in meinen Augen nicht nur für "eine Handvoll Idioten", sondern eher für unzählige Unbelehrbare.


 Finde ich auch, dass da nur noch Idioten rumfahren ausser mir  



> Der Kündigungsschutz.
> Für Arbeitgeber ist es "überreguliert" und sie empfinden es als Hemmnis, für Gewerkschaften ist es der Schutz berechtigter Interessen von Arbeitnehmern.
> Es gibt halt immer auch die zweite Seite der Medaille.......


Was die Parteien dazu befinden ist wenig ausschlaggebend. 
Das Ergebnis ist aber interessant: Die Arbeitgeber wandern ins Ausland ab, die Arbeiter werden Arbeitslos und dadurch nicht mehr von der Gewerkschaft vertreten. 
Zu einer Sinnvollen Regelung müssten die Arbeitssuchenden auch was mitzureden haben... So kann man Objektiv sagen: Klar überreglementiert. 
Weil der Arbeitsmarkt keinen Ausgleich findet Volkswirtschaftlich.
Es gibt nämlich nicht nur 2 Seiten, sondern auch immer einen logischen Ausgleichsmechanismus.

Aber das gleitet mir zu sehr in die Theorie ab finde ich.



> Sich nachher über unsinnige Verbote aufzuregen, ist vergossene Milch.


Nun, sich vorher über noch nicht existente Verbote aufregen ist noch weniger Sinnig. Ich war damals übrigens in der Schule und wurde auch nicht gefragt, Gesetzdiskutieren und verabschieden ist Sache der Legislative. Ausserdem Juckts mich persönlich auch eher nicht, dass der hier Verboten ist.

Ärgern tut mich dagegen die sog. Parkraumbewirtschaftung. Da Zahl ich aus Protest erstmal grundsätzlich nicht. Und wie oft darf ich eigentlich die Brötchentaste Drücken? Ich meine, solange Parken ist mir ja egal, aber irgendwann muss in dem Automaten doch mal das Papier leer sein...
Ach so, da wäre wohl jeder Bürger gegen, wenn man irgendeinen mal irgendwann gefragt hätte, Trotzdem wird das gemacht...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Baddy89 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Also habe das bei uns schon des öfteren gesehen, vorwiegend Osteuropäer (Kein Vorurteil, wie gesagt vorwiegend. Aber sind auch genug Deutsche, Italiener und und und dabei)

So. Das der 1 Punkt.

Für mich ist es ein Gesetz und an ein Gesetz halte ich "Langweiler" mich nun einmal.

ABER....bin ich im Ausland oder irgendwo, wo es erlaubt ist, bevorzuge ich diese Variante klar! Da auch ich damit mehr Erfolg habe. 

Der Erfolg jedoch ,wäre keine Begründung ein Tier zu "quälen".

Ich bin keiner dieser "perversen Durch-den-Körpfer-200mm-Stahlvorfach-Zieher", denn das ist Tierquälerei.

Ist der Köfi jedoch durch die Nasenlöcher geködert, der Fisch merkt keinen Schmerz, ist mir der lebende Köderfisch recht.

So das meine Meinung.


----------



## Case (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Fischereiaufseher bist, solltest Du ruhig mal von einigen diesen Unbelehrbaren die Papiere einziehen, daß sollte eigentlich Signalwirkung haben.



Denk ich auch.
Die Bestraften würden in dem Fall aus dem Verein austreten, und eine Menge anderer Leute würden das auch tun, weil's Kumpels sind oder weil ein übereifriger Kontrolleur einfach nervt.  Ich denke ich hab das schon ab und zu erwähnt..Ein Verein existiert von seinen *bezahlenden* Mitgliedern.
Und Deinen Gewässerwartjob könntest Du auch spätestens bei der nächsten Wahl vergessen. 

Aus dem Thread ist ja ganz deutlich herauszulesen dass der lebende Köderfisch Gang und Gäbe ist. Was sich auch mit meiner Erfahrung deckt. 

Ob man einen lebenden Köfi nun verwendet muß nicht an einem Verbot festgemacht werden sondern sollte einfach aus der inneren Einstellung des einzelnen her kommen. Und natürlich auch aus dem gesunden Menschenverstand. 
Es macht schon einen Unterschied ob ich meinen Köfi irgendwo abseits im Gebüsch bade oder ob ich mein zappelndes Fischlein vor versammelter Spaziergängermeute 30 Meter weit in See schmeiß. 

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Weil ja eigentlich OT (soll ja hier nicht um pro/contra gehen sondern wie das gehandhabt wird) hier nur ganz kurz 2 Sachen für Gerätefetischist:
Richtgeschwindigkeit



> > Man sollte in diesem Bereich ja auch dran denken, dass ein solcher "Regelübertreter" nicht dem Staat oder seinen ausführenden Organen schadet (so ala Robin Hood), sondern vor allem mal seinen Angelkollegen.
> 
> 
> Hä? Unsere Väter haben also konsequent seit der Steinzeit die Angelfischerei geschädigt???


Nein, haben sie nicht, trotzdem schlechter Vergleich da es damals wesentlich weniger Menschen insgesamt gab, sowie die Verbauung/Verschmutzung der Gewässer nioch icht heutige Ausmasse hatte, so dass menschliche Eingriffe nicht dieselbe Wirkung wie heute haben.


----------



## angel-daddy (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Morgen,
sehr guter Beitrag CASE!!!

Bis dann


----------



## Frankenfischer (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@case
Fischereiaufseher und Gewässerwarte werden nicht gewählt, sondern vom Vorstand bestimmt oder bestellt.

@all
Angler, die den lebenden Köderfisch benutzen, wissen was sie tun (sollten sie jedenfalls) und müssen mit den Konsequenzen leben, genauso wie andere, die vorsätzlich was Verbotenes tun. Den Fischereiaufsehern bleibt gar nichts anderes übrig, als durchzugreifen. Stellt euch mal folgendes Szenario vor: Fischereiaufseher erwischt Angler mit lebenden Köderfisch, Fischereiaufseher drückt Auge zu, kurz danach kommt eine Polizeistreife und erstattet Anzeige, Anlger sagt "gerade war Fischereiaufseher da, hat das aber nicht beanstandet" So, was geschieht nun mit dem Fischereiaufseher ;+  Genau genommen, hat sich der Fischereiaufseher der "Beihilfe zu einer Straftat" schuldig gemacht.

Ich finde Verbote müssen beachtet werden, alle die das nicht tun, brauchen nach dem Erwischtwerden nicht rumzujammern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Nun, sich vorher über noch nicht existente Verbote aufregen ist noch weniger Sinnig.


 
Wenn man ein Gesetzt verhindern will, muß man sich vor dessen Verabschiedung darum kümmern, ist eigentlich logisch, oder ?

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> @case
> Fischereiaufseher und Gewässerwarte werden nicht gewählt, sondern vom Vorstand bestimmt oder bestellt.
> 
> @all
> ...


 
Perfekte Zusammenfassung#6 

Ralf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal folgendes Szenario vor: Fischereiaufseher erwischt Angler mit lebenden Köderfisch, Fischereiaufseher drückt Auge zu, kurz danach kommt eine Polizeistreife und erstattet Anzeige, Anlger sagt "gerade war Fischereiaufseher da, hat das aber nicht beanstandet" So, was geschieht nun mit dem Fischereiaufseher ;+  Genau genommen, hat sich der Fischereiaufseher der "Beihilfe zu einer Straftat" schuldig gemacht.


Wieso soll er denn "ein Auge zudrücken"? Das wäre ja dämlich.
Er kann sagen: 1. Ist nicht erlaubt. (Fakt) 
2. So darfst Du nicht weitergeangeln. (Folge aus Verstoß) 
3. Ich habe mir den Verstoß notiert. (kann er tun, schafft Verunsicherung) 
4. Als Mittel ist das Erzählen von Fällen mit Konsequenzen vielleicht motivierend (Verunsicherung und Schiss/Druck steigern) Die Frage schleichende erhebt sich unabwendbar: Ist sowas 3000 EUR wert? Heidemarie und Else zuhause hat da bestimmt auch eine Meinung, die Gehör finden wird.
5. Auch wären Tips zu anderen (erlaubten) Köderungen ganz nett und hilfreich, nicht alle wissen alles. (Ausweg, hilfreich sein und neue Richtung weisen)

So braucht er nicht den großen Zampano spielen (extrem unbeliebt) und macht sich nix strafbar und hilft nix bei. Absolutes Durchsetzen sozusagen mit der Brechstange brauchte da auch nicht sein, wenn das reale Risiko wie aus dem Beispiel mit der Polizei/WSP etc. existiert, wird sich jemand schon schnell für die günstigeren Alternativen entscheiden. Manche Leute brauchen auch mal ein wenig Zeit um ihre Handlungsweise und die Konsequenzen zu überlegen und abzuwägen, wieso nicht ein wenig Zeit lassen! :m


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



AngelDet schrieb:


> 5. Auch wären Tips zu anderen (erlaubten) Köderungen ganz nett und hilfreich, nicht alle wissen alles. (Ausweg, hilfreich sein und neue Richtung weisen)


Gude Detlef,

meinst Du damit die Möglichkeit der Madenbenutzung aus Posting #16 ? :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Das wäre wohl nicht so im Sinne der eigentlichen Threadfrage. Wobei genau das eines zeigt: der kreativen Umgehungsenergie ist kein Kraut gewachsen wenn ein Antrieb da ist, Millionen Nachsinnierende kommen wohl locker auf sowas u.a. Tricks 

Ich dachte da eher an toten Köfi, ganz dicke Makrelen für Großhechte oder eine Tunktechnik mit dem dead-Bait :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Ist der Köfi jedoch durch die Nasenlöcher geködert, der Fisch merkt keinen Schmerz, ist mir der lebende Köderfisch recht.


So sieht das aus aber in diesem Land wird ja leider nie über Alternativen nachgedacht, sondern lieber immer gleich ein generelles Verbot erlassen.

Ein sinnvolles Gesetz unter Auflage z.B. dieser Vorgaben, auch im Interesse aller Beteiligten kommt niemals zur Diskussion. #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Ich kann mich ja zum Glück noch an die "alte" Zeit erinnern, das war so um 1983. Da gab schon Verbote bzw. Gebote, auf Vereinsebene oder woher auch immer.
Da würde explizit leb. KöFi nur mit Lippenköderung oder Rückenköderung (Schlaufensystem) angeordnet. Das war als Diskussionen um den leb. KöFi anfingen, und alle deutschen Angler die ich kenne oder beobachtete, haben sich damals an diese fischschonenderen Anköderungsformen gehalten, diskutiert wurde das dauernd unter den Anglern und jeder suchte nach dem Kreatur schonendsten Kompromiß. 

Es gibt auch keine Notwendigkeiten den Fisch brutaler anzuködern, und oft genug hat erst der mit einem Schlag betäubte Fisch den Esox gefangen, putzmuntere schwirren nämlich zuhauf in einem Gewässer herum, was den Einsatz leb. KöFi auch aus angeltechnischer Erfolgsaussicht zweifelhaft macht. Aktives Drachkovitch-Fischen oder Grundfischen mit massiven Brocken sind z.B. nachweislich gleichwertig bzw. überlegen.


----------



## Frankenfischer (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Das Verbot in den Fischereigesetzen der Länder ist doch nur eine Folge von Richtersprüchen, nach denen das Benutzen des lebenden Köderfisches ein Vergehen nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ist und somit eine Straftat darstellt. Was nutzt's dem Angler, wenn das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches im Fischereirecht nicht aufgeführt ist, er aber trotztdem wegen einer Straftat nach dem Tierschutzgesetz verurteilt wird. 
Ne, ne, das Verbot musste sogar in die Fischereigesetze aufgenommen werden, um die Angler vor verbotenem Tun zu bewahren. Eine Diskussion vorher hätte zu keinem anderen Ergebniss geführt, da die Strafbarkeit aufgrund einer anderen Rechtsgrundlage (Tierschutzgesetz) gegeben ist. 

@Angeldet

Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand, der mit lebenden Köderfisch angelt, dies macht, weil er nicht weíß, dass es verboten ist und/oder er keine andere Fangmethode kennt, weil

- in den Vorbereitungslehrgängen zur Fischerprüfung bereits alternative Fangmethoden vermittelt werden

- in den verschiedenen Fachzeitschriften hunderte eingschlägige Artikel stehen

- in den Vereinen immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wird

Ich glaube viel eher, dass hier die "mich-wird-schon-niemand-erwischen" Mentalität zum Tragen kommt.


----------



## esox_105 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> Es gibt auch keine Notwendigkeiten den Fisch brutaler anzuködern, und oft genug hat erst der mit einem Schlag betäubte Fisch den Esox gefangen, putzmuntere schwirren nämlich zuhauf in einem Gewässer herum, was den Einsatz leb. KöFi auch aus angeltechnischer Erfolgsaussicht zweifelhaft macht. Aktives Drachkovitch-Fischen oder Grundfischen mit massiven Brocken sind z.B. nachweislich gleichwertig bzw. überlegen.


 

|good: 


P.S. Ich habe schon einige Hecht von über 1 m Länge gefangen und zwar immer auf toten Köderfisch.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Siehst Du Detlef, in der auch von mir erlebten "alten" Zeit, hat man selbst oder der Verein etc. entschieden was gut und schlecht ist. Man hätte die genannten Erkenntnisse der Anköderung doch dingfest machen können aber NEIN! lieber das einfache generelle Verbot wählen.
Ist doch klar, so kann auch ja kein vernünftig agierender auf dumme Gedanken kommen und es gibt keine Diskussionen über Ausnahmen. #h


----------



## Case (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> @case
> Fischereiaufseher und Gewässerwarte werden nicht gewählt, sondern vom Vorstand bestimmt oder bestellt.
> 
> @all
> ...



@ Frankenfischer, bei uns werden die gewählt. Und zwar bei der Hauptversammlung. Und selbst wenn sie vom Vorstand eingesetzt würden..?
Der Vorstand wird auch gewählt und kann es sich nicht leisten einen Spinner auf seine Wähler loszulassen.

Richtig. 
Angler wissen was sie tun und brauchen nach dem Erwischtwerden nicht rumzujammern. Das ist Gesetzeslage. Deshalb schrieb ich auch von gesundem Menschenverstand. Und zwar vom Angler, als auch vom Kontrolleur ( der ja meißt auch Angler ist ). 
Ein Kontrolleur/Aufseher muß manchmal auch hart einschreiten ( das zappelde Fischlein vor dem Touristenbus ) aber ein Vorgehen wie Det es vorschlägt wäre meiner Meinung nach doch hilfreicher. Wenn man denn überhaupt was sagen muß.. Es weiß ja schließlich jeder. 

Vielleicht leb ich ja noch irgendwo auf meiner Insel der anglerischen Glückseeligkeit, wo ich mich in meine Ecken verdrück und dort tun kann was ich für richtig halte und mit meinem Gewissen abmache. Ob ich nun meine maßigen Fische zurücksetz, mein Zelt mit Boden aufschlag, mal die Nacht durchangel oder nen lebenden köfi benutz, ( alles Gesetztesverstöße ), kein vernünftiger Kontrolleur wird mich deshalb bestrafen, im höchsten Fall bekomm ich eine freundliche Aufklärung. 

Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Frankenfischer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand, der mit lebenden Köderfisch angelt, dies macht, weil er nicht weíß, dass es verboten ist und/oder er keine andere Fangmethode kennt, weil


Das Verbot hat sich sicher überall rumgesprochen, wird aber bedarfsweise auch gerne "vergessen" wie das so ist.  (s.u.)

Das mit den alternativen Fangmethoden ist in der Tat aber noch unterbelichtet, weil viele auf die alte Setzangel mit Proppen und leb. KöFi schwören. Ist primitiv und gilt sozusagen als narrensicher. (braucht jemand das eigentlich?) 
Dabei ist das eben nicht die beste Methode auf Hecht und mit der Feststellung kann man viel wirksamer einwirken als mit dem puren Verbot. Die narrensichere Methode auch als Methode für Oberfaule abzuwerten, und bewegte tot KöFi Methoden mehr zu propagieren, das ist der Weg um viele sture Angler davon wegzubekommen wenn man es überhaupt wirklich will.




> Ich glaube viel eher, dass hier die "mich-wird-schon-niemand-erwischen" Mentalität zum
> Tragen kommt.


Das sehe ich auch so und damit kalkulieren viele.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Mal noch ein kurzer Einwurf  Ungarn z.B. ist ja auch schon ne ganze Zeit in der EU - warum ist der Zappelfisch wohl dort nicht verboten? :q


----------



## Case (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Frankreich ist schon recht lang in der EU..und dort interessierts keinen Menschen.

Case


----------



## sebastian (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Sieht man eigentlich fast überall das jemand mit lebendigem Köfi fischt.
Persönlich störts mich nicht aber ich fisch prinzipiell nur mit totem Köderfisch weil ich denke das man damit genausoviel fängt.

Ich glaub ein Grund dafür das viele noch machen is das mans oft nicht nachweisen kann, weil wenn der Aufseher vorbeikommt und sagt "holens mal bitte ihren Köder raus" und ich hab den an der Lippe angehängt brauch man nur mal richtig anreissen und der Köfi is unten.
Außerdem wird das oft sicher nicht gemacht, ich mein wenn da jedes Mal einer daherkommt und meint ich soll jetzt rausholen obwohl ich eh nur mit toten Köfis Fisch, dann ärgerns ja nur die Angler die sich an Gesetze halten und denen das ziemlich egal is was andere Angler machen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@Case

Wir kommen der Sache immer näher... |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



sebastian schrieb:


> Wenn der Aufseher vorbeikommt und sagt "holens mal bitte ihren Köder raus" und ich hab den an der Lippe angehängt brauch man nur mal richtig anreissen und der Köfi is unten.


Bei uns am Rhein scheinen sie aber schon schlauer zu sein und sagen "schlagen sie beim herausholen jetzt aber ja nicht an!"


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Ich bin schockiert,
Ich bin selbst Fischereiaufseher in BB und für mich ist ist das 
nicht Waidgerechte Verhalten von Anglern ein übleres Verhalten
als das Angeln ohne entsprechende Angelgenehmigung !!!
Dementspechend bringe ich solche Verstöße sofort zur Anzeige


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Bei uns am Rhein scheinen sie aber schon schlauer zu sein und sagen "schlagen sie beim herausholen jetzt aber ja nicht an!"


Muß man sich aber nicht dran halten oder wie?


----------



## Frankenfischer (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@ case

Du hältst also Fischereiaufseher, die bei Verstößen einschreiten für Spinner ;+  Na, ja #d  Zu was brauch ich sie dann. Bei kleinen Gemeinschaften, wo sich alle einig sind o.k. Aber bei großen Vereinen, wo zu viele machen was sie wollen, zum Schaden anderer |abgelehn 
Natürlich soll bei Fischereiaufsehern Freundlichkeit Trumpf sein und Prävention gehört selbstverständlich dazu. Dass es in dieser Zunft Spinner gibt, ist unbestritten. Die meisten aber, die ich kenne, sind freundliche Leute, die das Wohl des Vereins (und der Mitglieder) im Sinn haben. Aber, ich kann mir keinen Fischereiaufseher vorstellen, der die von dir beschriebenen Handlungsweisen einfach so hinnimmt. Bestrafen wird auch bei uns kein Fischereiaufseher. Es ergeht eine Meldung an den Vorstand und der bestraft dann. 
Aber wir schweifen ab. Es geht ja um das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches, das nicht wegzudisskutieren ist.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@Fischpaule

FA bin ich auch, nur leider kommt bei den Ordnungswiedrigkeiten so selten was bei raus.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Muß man sich aber nicht dran halten oder wie?


Vielleicht soll es ja eine einschüchternde Wirkung haben??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst Fischereiaufseher in BB und für mich ist ist das
> nicht Waidgerechte Verhalten von Anglern ein übleres Verhalten
> als das Angeln ohne entsprechende Angelgenehmigung !!!


Das Bedarf der Klarstellung. Was für waidgerecht? Es geht hier um ein Tierschutzgesetzeinfluß und ein Fischereigesetz bzw. ableitende Verordnungen. 

Waidgerecht war es seit Jahrhundertausenden, das kann so ein Gesetz auch nicht einfach ändern. Viele schlaue Leute haben ihr Altrecht und Bestandsschutz auch durchgesetzt, z.B. Jagen im Naturschutzgebiet oder Nationalpark. Die dürfen eben das supergeschützte Vogelzeug auch mal eben zeitweise beballern, den Vorvätern sei dank und der Tradition mit Anwaltlicher Hilfe und eisern entschlossener Lobby auf die Sprünge geholfen.

Die Angler (bzw. Verbände) waren mal wieder zu deppert, wie immer |rolleyes Das gerade regt ja viele so auf: Die dem natürlichen Menschenverstand, dem Naturempfinden und einer althergebrachten Jagd- und Fischerei intensiv innerlich Verpflichteten ärgern sich über immer wieder neue vordergründige und sinnentlehrte Verbieterei, die etwas ganz grundlegendes beschneidet. Je nach Persönlichkeit läßt sich der eine mehr, der andere weniger beschneiden. Mit der Beschneidung fängts an. Das hatten wir weiter oben schon, bis zur Gummizelle.

In den PETA Threads hatten wir das ja auch schon mal, was ist wie wichtig: Angeln oder Papst und Seelenheil?
Da gab es auch eine klare Bewegung hin zu Angeln in der Hölle - aber ja gerade erst recht. :g

Das ist nämlich für viele so mit das Oberwichtigste und das Beschneiden des Oberwichtigsten sorgt für obermäßig viel Erregung über das Thema. 
Das ist ja nur ein Punkt auf der Strecke, die nächsten Idiotismen kömmen ganz sicher auch, ob Madenbetäubung, Bellyboatverbot, Kanalangelverbot, Verbot in Gebieten der Netzfischerei überhaupt zu angeln, Bleiverbot, GuFi-Verbot, Hakengrößengebot, Widerhakenverbot etc. etc. etc. und zuletzt dann Fischfangverbot.

Irgendwann muß man sich dann wirklich nur noch als Insasse einer Gummizelle mit lauter netten lächelnden Wärtern und Wärterinnen zwischen Arbeitsverrichtungsplatz, Unterhaltungsberieselungsplatz, Nahrungsaufnahmeplatz und Schlafverwahrungsplatz bewegen, zum Todesempfang+Entsorgungsplatz dann nur einmal.

NEIN DANKE :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

The award for the best posting ever goes to |pftroest: *AngelDet*.​


----------



## NorbertF (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> Bleiverbot



Ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@Zanderfänger
OWi ? die Verwendung von lebenden Köfi stellt nach
§ 1 Abs. 1 i.V.m. § 17 Nr. 2b TierSchG eine Straftat dar und
landet bei entsprechenden Beweismitteln (Video oder Zeuge mit entsprechenden fischereilichen Kenntnissen) vor dem Staatsanwalt, der Verlußt des Fischereischeines ist dabei noch
ein geringes ausgesprochenes Urteil


----------



## Case (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Schön gesagt  @Det.:m 

@Frankenfischer,

sorry wenn ich mich nicht genauer ausgedrückt habe.#h 
Nein,
ich halte Fischereiaufseher für ein wichtiges Organ am Gewässer und ich bewundere jeden, der den Mut hat diesen Job zu machen. Ist bestimmt nicht lustig vor 'ne Horde potentieller Schwarzfischer hinzustehen und nach der Erlaubnis zu fragen. 
Mit " Spinnern " waren eher jene übergenauen, streng rechtsgläubigen, nach jeder kleinen Vorschrift handelnden Bürokratentypen gemeint, die der Meinung sind sie wären der Polizeidienst am Gewässer, und ihre einzige Klientel sind die Angler die man doch hoffentlich bei einer Regelübertretung erwischt und dann irgendwo anschwärzen kann. 

Leben und leben lassen.!

naja, und zum nicht wegzudiskutierenden Köderfischverbot....?

Es ist verboten..und jeder weiß es.
und offensichtlich juckt's niemanden.
außer den von mir beschriebenen Spinnern.

Case


----------



## Frankenfischer (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@ case

Vielen Dank für die Klarstellung. Geht mir schon viel besser. Ich bin selber Fischereiaufseher (ein ganz humaner :m ) und hab mich letztes Jahr mit so einem von dir beschriebenen Typus eine Stunde wegen einer mir (und vielen anderen) logischen Konstellation rumgestritten.

Beim lebenden Köderfisch hört, zumindest in Mittelfranken, der Spaß auf. Da wird kontrolliert und angezeigt und zwar von allen (Polizei und Fischereiaufseher). Ich kenne keinen (nicht mal mich freundlichen  ), der es bei einem erhobenen Zeigefinger und einer Ermahnung belassen würde. Ich finde, dass sich der Anlger, dem das Köderfischverbot nicht kümmert, einen Vorteil gegenüber demjenigen verschafft, der sich an die Regeln hält. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass er eine Straftat begeht, ganz gleich, wie man dazu steht (sinnvoll oder nicht sinnvoll).
Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass bei uns im Verein seit Jahren bei Monats und Jahreshauptversammlung das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches gepredigt wird (auch die Konzequenzen)und auch auf dem Jahreserlaubnisschein steht. Es weiß also jedes Mitglied was kommt, wenn.....


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Gibts denn keine Möglichkeit dieses Gesetz zu revidieren bzw. eine Ausnahme für Angler zu erwirken? Da hatten doch sicherlich militante Umweltschützer ihre Finger im Spiel, und Als das Gesetz erlassen wurde haben sicherlich viele Angler die Folgen garnicht abgesehen, bzw. waren nicht ausreichend organisiert um dagegen vorgehen zu können. Heute dank Internet (und Foren  ) könnten wir Angler da aber doch als Gemeinschaft viel eher gegen vorgehen. Das dass Gesetz schwachsinn ist scheint den Meisten ja klar zu sein. Das Gesetz müsste ja dann auch in der Berufsfischerei gelten, aber ich will den Berufsfischer sehen, der jeden von hundertausend gefangenen Heringen einzeln betäubt und mit Herzstich umbringt. Die Fische ersticken da Qualvoll im Netz und das sollte dann ja auch ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz sein. 

Nebenbei, bei mir hat sich mal ein Spaziergänger ganz böse aufgeregt weil ich mit dem lebenden Tauwurm geangelt hab


----------



## bubatz01 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> Zitat:
> Bleiverbot
> Ist schon unterwegs.
> __________________
> ...


 

wie bitte?


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> wie bitte?


 
Blei ist giftig. Drum haben diverse Natur- und Umweltschützer schon lange einen Kieker auf dieses Thema. Nicht nur in Puncto Angler, sondern auch bezüglich der Jägerschaft, die auf Stahlschrot umstellen soll. 
Die Frage, in wie weit massives Blei das Wasser vergiften kann, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Auch ist dieses Thema bereits vor vielen Jahren auf den Tisch gekommen. 
Den aktuellen Stand kenne ich nicht. 

@ Norbert, weißt Du mehr ?

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Gibts denn keine Möglichkeit dieses Gesetz zu revidieren bzw. eine Ausnahme für Angler zu erwirken? Da hatten doch sicherlich militante Umweltschützer ihre Finger im Spiel, und Als das Gesetz erlassen wurde haben sicherlich viele Angler die Folgen garnicht abgesehen, bzw. waren nicht ausreichend organisiert um dagegen vorgehen zu können. Heute dank Internet (und Foren  ) könnten wir Angler da aber doch als Gemeinschaft viel eher gegen vorgehen. Das dass Gesetz schwachsinn ist scheint den Meisten ja klar zu sein. Das Gesetz müsste ja dann auch in der Berufsfischerei gelten, aber ich will den Berufsfischer sehen, der jeden von hundertausend gefangenen Heringen einzeln betäubt und mit Herzstich umbringt. Die Fische ersticken da Qualvoll im Netz und das sollte dann ja auch ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz sein.
> 
> Nebenbei, bei mir hat sich mal ein Spaziergänger ganz böse aufgeregt weil ich mit dem lebenden Tauwurm geangelt hab


 
Ein bestehendes Gesetz zu revidieren ist allgemein extrem schwer. In diesem Fall wird sich niemand dem Zorn der Tierschützerlobby aussetzen wollen. Außerdem würde es noch mehr Aufsehen geben, als uns guttut. 
Ich war damals noch aktiv dabei und kann Dir versichern, daß die Anglerschaft informiert war. Allein schon durch die Angelpresse. Doch damals wie heute haben nicht genügend Angler den Hintern hochgekriegt. 
Aber ich begrüße Dein Engagement, willkommen bei der Diskussion|wavey: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86434

Ralf
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86434


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@Ralle 24
Die Jagd betreffend geht es vor allem darum, daß mit Bleischrot
geschossene Tiere die nicht vom Jäger gefunden werden bzw. 
flüchten und verenden von anderen Tieren gefressen werden
und diese durch das direkt aufgenommene Schrot erkranken.
Untersucht wurde dies besonders bei Seeadlern, sie wurden
infertil bzw. starben direkt an Organschäden.
Ob auch Tiere in und am Wasser das herumliegende Blei aufnehmen ist fraglich. Ich glaube auch nicht, daß  herumliegendes Blei  in großen Wasserkörpern Einfluß auf
die Gewässerökologie  hat....


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Hallo Paule,

danke für die Info. Bin in der Jagd nicht so bewandert, aber das hat schon was.
Was das Blei im Boden bzw. im Wasser angeht, halt ich es für überzogen. Ich habe beruflich viel mit Mineralien zu tun, zu welchem auch der Bleiglanz zählt. Das ist soz. das Rohprodukt. Davon liegen Millionen tonnen in Deutschem Boden, und das schon seit Millionen Jahren. Auch an und in Gewässern. 

Ralf


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil ja eigentlich OT (soll ja hier nicht um pro/contra gehen sondern wie das gehandhabt wird) hier nur ganz kurz 2 Sachen für Gerätefetischist:
> Richtgeschwindigkeit


Nun, es ist als "Empfehlung" geschrieben, aber eine Empfehlung ist dieser Verordnung nicht im Sinne von "Wir fänden es nett, wenns so gemacht wird", dann hätte man diese verordnung nämlich nicht erlassen, weil völlig Sinnfrei, sondern im Sinne von "Wir empfehlen Euch dringendst hier und jetzt dem Teufel Abzuschwören, sonst werdet Ihr auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt..." zu sehen. 


> Wird ein Kraftfahrer, der die Richtgeschwindigkeit von 130 km/h überschritten hat, in einen Unfall verwickelt, so kann er sich, wenn er auf Ersatz des Unfallschadens in Anspruch genommen wird, nicht auf die Unabwendbarkeit des Unfalls i.S. von § 7 Abs. 2 StVG berufen, es sei denn, er weist nach, daß es auch bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 130 km/h zu dem Unfall mit vergleichbar schweren Folgen gekommen wäre.





> Nein, haben sie nicht, trotzdem schlechter Vergleich da es damals wesentlich weniger Menschen insgesamt gab, sowie die Verbauung/Verschmutzung der Gewässer nioch icht heutige Ausmasse hatte, so dass menschliche Eingriffe nicht dieselbe Wirkung wie heute haben.


Was bitte hat jetzt die Gewässerverbauung / Umweltverschmutzung / Gesamtbevölkerung mit dem Lebenden Köderfisch (und dessen angeblicher schädigender Wirkung für die Angelkollegen) zu tun???

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> @Zanderfänger
> OWi ? die Verwendung von lebenden Köfi stellt nach
> § 1 Abs. 1 i.V.m. § 17 Nr. 2b TierSchG eine Straftat dar



Lustigerweise stimmt das höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, weil ein zur Tierquälerei berechtigender Grund vorliegt. Der Köderfisch soll nämlich verzehrt werden! 
Wenn auch von einem Hecht...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Was bitte hat jetzt die Gewässerverbauung / Umweltverschmutzung / Gesamtbevölkerung mit dem Lebenden Köderfisch (und dessen angeblicher schädigender Wirkung für die Angelkollegen) zu tun???


 
Gewässerverbauung und Umweltverschmutzung haben sicher nix mit dem lebenden Köfi zu tun. Höchstens, daß sie die Gesellschaft für Tier- und Umweltschutz sensibilisieren.
Die Gesamtbevölkerung hat in der Gestalt etwas damit zu tun, das mit dem Wachsen der Gesellschaft auch ein Wandel des Moralempfindens entstanden ist. Außerdem bist Du fast nirgends mehr alleine. Heißt, je mehr Leute Dich bei irgendetwas beobachten, um so mehr sind dabei die Dein Treiben stört. 
Die schädigende Wirkung besteht darin, daß sich unbedarfte Zeitgenossen und natürlich Tierschützer daran erheblich stören und Ihren Zorn nicht auf *den* Angler richten, sondern auf *die* Angler. 

Ralf


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Als gewählter 1. Fischereiaufseher des ASV Bevensen Medingen kann ich nur sagen :
es wurde schon vor dem Verbot kaum mit lebenden Köfi geangelt, weil die Köfis immer die dumme Angewohnheit hatten in den nächsten Hänger zu schwimmen, deswegen wird das Verbot befolgt, und denen die dem lebenden Köfi nachtrauern habe ich mal das Uferschleppen mit toten Köfi gezeigt -erster Wurf ein Hecht, zweiter Wurf ein weiterer Hecht - dieser Glücksgriff hatte alle Überzeugt.


----------



## butje_hh (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

 *  Lebender Köderfisch? Was für ein steinzeitlicher Unfug.
Es gibt keinen einzigen Grund warum man einen Köfi lebend anbieten sollte, wenn jemand sagt man fängt mehr.. der belügt sich selbst.......wenn er mehr fangen will als mit tötem Köfi, dann soll er sich ne Spinnrute kaufen und ein paar Effzett, Wobbler, Spinner und Gufis. Lebender Köfi ist absoluter Unsinn. *


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@Fischpaule

Das Video ist wie ein Diktiergerät zwecks Beweiserbringung untersagt.

"Staatsanwalt stellte wegen mangelndem öffentlichen Interesse das Verfahren ein"... :c


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@Zanderfänger
Das ist bitter und einem kommen Zweifel an seiner Funktion als
FA.
Videobeweis wird bei uns von der uFB.empfohlen, allerdings darf der Beschuldigte nicht erkennbar sein (Recht am eigenen Bild)
sondern nur der Sachverhalt, ein Zeuge ist aber natürlich besser.
In BB ist es auch so,das der FA. die entsprechende Anzeige 
nicht selbst macht, sondern die uFB auch werden die FA nicht von Vereinen bestellt bzw. gewählt sondern von der zuständigen
uFB bei entsprechender Eignung ernannt...
Wie funktioniert diese Prozedur bei euch ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Lustigerweise stimmt das höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, weil ein zur Tierquälerei berechtigender Grund vorliegt. Der Köderfisch soll nämlich verzehrt werden!
> Wenn auch von einem Hecht...


 
... und wir den Hecht #6  (starkes Argument und klare Ansage gegen C&R :m )



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die schädigende Wirkung besteht darin, daß sich unbedarfte Zeitgenossen und natürlich Tierschützer daran erheblich stören und Ihren Zorn nicht auf *den* Angler richten, sondern auf *die* Angler.


 
So sehe ich das auch. Fischen mit lebend. Köfi ist unpopulär und läßt sich der nicht-angelnden Bevölkerung kaum vermitteln.
Wird auch in anderen Ländern zunehmend verboten.
Das Verbot des Angelns mit lebend. Köfi stellt somit durchaus einen SCHUTZ des Ansehens der Angler dar.



			
				Fischpaule schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bitter und einem kommen Zweifel an seiner Funktion als FA.


 
Recht haben und Recht bekommen, sind getrennte Welten.
Trotzdem werde ich gegen Unrecht, wenn es meiner Überzeugung entspricht, weiter vorgehen.


----------



## friwilli (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

und in Spanien schieben sie Schwerter in Stiere!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... und wir den Hecht #6  (starkes Argument und klare Ansage gegen C&R :m )


Nein, definitiv keine Ansage gegen C&R. Der Umkehrschluss ist nicht zulässig. 
Man darf zum Verzehr Tiere leiden lassen, aber man muss um unbeabsichtigt zugefügtes Leid zu rechtfertigen nicht alles Abknüppeln und runterwürgen. Also darf man einen Fisch den man nicht Verzehren Mag / Kann ruhig zurücksetzen. 

Die Ausversehen überfahrene Katze musst Du ja schliesslich auch nicht aufessen  

Man macht sich sogar Strafbar wenn man einen, nicht zum beabsichtigten Verzehr gefangenen, (Ungewollten) Fisch nicht sofort zurücksetzt.



> Das Verbot des Angelns mit lebend. Köfi stellt somit durchaus einen SCHUTZ des Ansehens der Angler dar.


Nun, analog könnte man auch alle Braven Bürger zu ihrem Schutz vor Verbrechen einsperren. Oder allen zum Schutz vor Verkehrsunfällen das Autofahren verbieten. Denn der Beste Schutz des Ansehens der Angler vor Leuten wie z.B. der PeTA wäre doch gleich ein Komplettes Angelverbot...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Nein, definitiv keine Ansage gegen C&R. Der Umkehrschluss ist nicht zulässig.
> Man darf zum Verzehr Tiere leiden lassen, aber man muss um unbeabsichtigt zugefügtes Leid zu rechtfertigen nicht alles Abknüppeln und runterwürgen. Also darf man einen Fisch den man nicht Verzehren Mag / Kann ruhig zurücksetzen.
> 
> 
> Man macht sich sogar Strafbar wenn man einen, nicht zum beabsichtigten Verzehr gefangenen, (Ungewollten) Fisch nicht sofort zurücksetzt.


 
Sehr gut !!!!! Dieser beabsichtigte Tötungszwang ist gegen jegliche Moral, und die Propagandisten gehören bestraft.

Zum zweiten Absatz: Man macht sich strafbar, wenn man einen Fisch tötet, für den man keine sinnvolle Verwendung hat. Man kann ihn ja eigentlich nicht gewollt haben, aber trotzdem essen.
Ich schreibs deshalb, weil Dir aus dieser Formulierung garantiert irgendwelche Verbaljongleure nachweisen, daß Du unrecht hast.

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Die "Entnahmepflicht" sollte sicherlich den Gedanken verfolgen, dass Fische die ungern entnommen werden (Rotauge,Brassen etc.) Auch aus dem Gewässer herauskommen um einem Überbestand und die damit verbundenen Nachteile (verbuttung etc.) vorzubeugen. Die meisten Angler (ich eingeschlossen) nehmen maßige Hechte,Zander,Forellen.Schleien..... mit nach Hause, ganz einfach weil sie schmecken und vergleichsweise wenig Gräten haben (ein gewisser Trophäeneffekt ist bei Raubfischen natürlich auch dabei). Da hat man sich gedacht "machen wir eine entnahmepflicht, da die Räuber eh immer entnommen werden ändert sich da nicht viel aber die Angler müssen jetzt auch die ungeliebten Kleinfische mitnehmen". Wenn das umgesetzt würde, würde der Angler dann quasi die Rolle der heute eher seltenen Räuber übernehmen und die Weißfische (die ja immer am Haken schlange stehen) dezimieren. So gesehen ist die Idee garnicht mal schlecht denn sie verfolgt schon einen gewissen Hegegedanken. Aber jetzt einem Angler vorzuschreiben, dass er jeden 50ger Hecht abknüppelt halte ich auch für Schwachsinn, denn an dem Fisch wird wohl nie eine Überpopulation auftreten. Vielmehr sollte diese Entnahmepflicht auf dem Erlaubnissschein je nach Fischart aufgeteilt werden um so das Hegeziel des jeweiligen Gewässers zu unterstützen.

z.B. Ich angel auf Schleie in einem Brassenverseuchten Tümpel, der Fischereirechteinhaber weiß nicht wie er den Viechern Herr werden soll (außer Wels frißt die schon bald keiner mehr und den will nu wirklich keiner in seinem Teich haben). Also schreibt er auf dem Erlaubnisschein vor dass jeder Brassen entnommen werden muss. So muss ich als Angler der mit Wurm oder Maden ja Schleie fangen will wohl oder übel die ungeliebten Brassen abknüppeln (kann sie ja zuhause zu lecker Fischfrikadellen verarbeiten oder Räuchern im Zweifelsfall auch an den Hund verfüttern, alles ganz im Sinne von "sinnvoll verwerten"). Der Bestand in dem Gewässer geht auf Dauer auf ein erträgliches Niveau zurück. Der Besitzer merkt dass es mit den Brassen wieder normal läuft und nimmt die Entnahmepflicht wieder raus. 
Das wäre meiner Meinung nach das sinvollste


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Die "Entnahmepflicht" sollte sicherlich den Gedanken verfolgen, dass Fische die ungern entnommen werden (Rotauge,Brassen etc.) Auch aus dem Gewässer herauskommen um einem Überbestand und die damit verbundenen Nachteile (verbuttung etc.) vorzubeugen. Die meisten Angler (ich eingeschlossen) nehmen maßige Hechte,Zander,Forellen.Schleien..... mit nach Hause, ganz einfach weil sie schmecken und vergleichsweise wenig Gräten haben (ein gewisser Trophäeneffekt ist bei Raubfischen natürlich auch dabei). Da hat man sich gedacht "machen wir eine entnahmepflicht, da die Räuber eh immer entnommen werden ändert sich da nicht viel aber die Angler müssen jetzt auch die ungeliebten Kleinfische mitnehmen". Wenn das umgesetzt würde, würde der Angler dann quasi die Rolle der heute eher seltenen Räuber übernehmen und die Weißfische (die ja immer am Haken schlange stehen) dezimieren. So gesehen ist die Idee garnicht mal schlecht denn sie verfolgt schon einen gewissen Hegegedanken. Aber jetzt einem Angler vorzuschreiben, dass er jeden 50ger Hecht abknüppelt halte ich auch für Schwachsinn, denn an dem Fisch wird wohl nie eine Überpopulation auftreten. Vielmehr sollte diese Entnahmepflicht auf dem Erlaubnissschein je nach Fischart aufgeteilt werden um so das Hegeziel des jeweiligen Gewässers zu unterstützen.
> 
> z.B. Ich angel auf Schleie in einem Brassenverseuchten Tümpel, der Fischereirechteinhaber weiß nicht wie er den Viechern Herr werden soll (außer Wels frißt die schon bald keiner mehr und den will nu wirklich keiner in seinem Teich haben). Also schreibt er auf dem Erlaubnisschein vor dass jeder Brassen entnommen werden muss. So muss ich als Angler der mit Wurm oder Maden ja Schleie fangen will wohl oder übel die ungeliebten Brassen abknüppeln (kann sie ja zuhause zu lecker Fischfrikadellen verarbeiten oder Räuchern im Zweifelsfall auch an den Hund verfüttern, alles ganz im Sinne von "sinnvoll verwerten"). Der Bestand in dem Gewässer geht auf Dauer auf ein erträgliches Niveau zurück. Der Besitzer merkt dass es mit den Brassen wieder normal läuft und nimmt die Entnahmepflicht wieder raus.
> Das wäre meiner Meinung nach das sinvollste


 
Hallo Wallerschreck,

Das was Du hier beschreibst, gibt es schon lange. Ein Fischereirechtinhaber kann aus Hegerischen Gründen die zwangsweise entnahme bestimmter Fischarten vorschreiben. Hier ist dann der nach dem Tierschutzgesetzt erforderliche vernünftige Grund allein schon durch die Hege erfüllt. Es ist ergo nicht zwingend erforderlich ( natürlich wünschenswert ), die Fische auch zu verspeisen. 
Die Linie des VdSF dagegen verfolgt das Ziel, alle Fische, die nicht unter dem Schonmaß liegen oder anderweitig geschützt sind, gnadenlos hinzurichten. Grund ist, daß das Angeln ausschließlich dem Nahrungserwerb dient, keines falls alleine der Freude am Fang. Dabei kommt der Angler aber dann in die Bredoullie, wenn er eine Fischart fängt, die er zwar mitnehmen darf, aber nicht essen mag. Z.B. der Brassen beim Aalfang etc. 
Wenn er diesen nun tötet, aber keine sinnvolle Verwendung hat, verstößt er gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt. Setzt er ihn zurück, verstößt er gegen den zu erwartenden Entnahmezwang.

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Hallo Ralle24
Diese Vorschrift ist Blödsinnig da stimme ich dir zu, aber in juristische Schwierigkeiten kommst du nicht weil du die "versehentlich" gefangenen Brassen nicht selber essen magst. Es ist wortwörtlich die Rede von "sinnvoll verwerten". Was du persönlich unter sinnvoll verwerten verstehst bleibt dir überlassen, der Herr bei dem ich meinen Fischereischein-Lehrgang absolviert habe, seines Zeichens Naturschutzbeauftragter für das Fischereiwesen, staatlich geschulter, amtlich zugelassener Fischereiaufseher, fachlich ausgebildeter Gewässerwart, blablabla (der Mann war mächtig stolz auf sich) sagte zu mir :"Du MUSST die Fische entnehmen und "sinnvoll" verwerten. Ob du sie jetzt isst, sie an die Schweine des Bauers nebenan verfütterst oder in die Tierkörperverwertungsanstalt bringst ist egal hauptsache "sinnvoll verwertet". 
Ich persönlich habe einen Hund der sehr gerne (gekochten) Fisch isst (dürfte auch sinnvoll verwertet sein denn mein Hund ist satt und ich kann das Frolic zum Karpfenangeln nehmen  ).
In Schwierigkeiten kommst du nur wenn du sie zurücksetzt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Ja! Wird nach meiner Erfahrung gemacht. Weiterhin gibts eine breite Masse (zu der ich mich selber zähle), die es toleriert, weg schaut, gar nicht drauf eingeht.

Ich steh am Wasser um zu angeln. Weder um zu denunzieren, recherchieren, missionieren.

Dem anderen Angler ist die Gesetzeslage wie mir selber auch wohl bekannt. 

Wenn er erwischt wird, ist es seine Sache - es ist dann auch seine Anzeige. 

Wenn er meint, dadurch mehr zu fangen, liegt er meiner Meinung nach und meiner Erfahrung nach daneben. Noch vor kurzem saß ich mit totem Köfi neben einem Angler mit lebendem Köfi und um Mitternacht hatte ich einen Biss - er keinen und unsere Posen standen nicht mal 1 Meter auseinander. 

Selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre - ich sehe daher je nach Gewässer gar keinen Sinn darin, den Köfi dort noch stundenlang rumkaspern zu lassen.


----------



## Ralf ems (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> .......Noch vor kurzem saß ich mit totem Köfi neben einem Angler mit lebendem Köfi und um Mitternacht hatte ich einen Biss - er keinen und unsere Posen standen nicht mal 1 Meter auseinander.........


 

............ 'nen krabbenbiss ??? :q 

verwertbare grüsse
Ralf e.


----------



## nikmark (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Moin,
ich ziehe immer einen fetten Tauwurm auf und spiesse dann einen lebendigen Karpfen an den Haken. Wenn ein Kontrolleur kam konnte er mir noch nie beweisen, das der Karpfen absichtlich als Lebendköder angeboten wurde.Für das angeln auf Waller gibt es nichts besseres  

Nikmark


----------



## Aali-Barba (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Ralf ems schrieb:


> ............ 'nen krabbenbiss ??? :q
> 
> verwertbare grüsse
> Ralf e.


 
Krabbenbiss? Nunja nach drei Flaschen Rotem Chateau Krabbenpiss hätte ich das auch evtl. angenommen - so aaber bin ichmir ziemlich sicher, dass es ein Hecht war.


----------



## Ralf ems (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@ Aali-Barba

........ warum hat er den köfi dann nich' gefressen, 
war wohl schon zu dunkel und deshalb hat er ihn nur ausgenommen, 
der schlaumeyer, der  

@ nikmark

........... das gleiche hatten wir hier in diesem trööd schon mal, 
aber nur mit made und köfi am haken ........

mein rezept > köderfische in cokacola hältern und kurz vor
dem anhaken einige spalttabletten in den bottich ... funzt 
super und beruhigt das gewissen ungemein :q

witziges grüsse auf kosten der armen kreaturen
Ralf e.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle24
> Diese Vorschrift ist Blödsinnig da stimme ich dir zu, aber in juristische Schwierigkeiten kommst du nicht weil du die "versehentlich" gefangenen Brassen nicht selber essen magst. Es ist wortwörtlich die Rede von "sinnvoll verwerten". Was du persönlich unter sinnvoll verwerten verstehst bleibt dir überlassen, der Herr bei dem ich meinen Fischereischein-Lehrgang absolviert habe, seines Zeichens Naturschutzbeauftragter für das Fischereiwesen, staatlich geschulter, amtlich zugelassener Fischereiaufseher, fachlich ausgebildeter Gewässerwart, blablabla (der Mann war mächtig stolz auf sich) sagte zu mir :"Du MUSST die Fische entnehmen und "sinnvoll" verwerten. Ob du sie jetzt isst, sie an die Schweine des Bauers nebenan verfütterst oder in die Tierkörperverwertungsanstalt bringst ist egal hauptsache "sinnvoll verwertet".
> Ich persönlich habe einen Hund der sehr gerne (gekochten) Fisch isst (dürfte auch sinnvoll verwertet sein denn mein Hund ist satt und ich kann das Frolic zum Karpfenangeln nehmen  ).
> In Schwierigkeiten kommst du nur wenn du sie zurücksetzt.


 
Also irgendeine Notlüge für die Verwertung gefangener Fische kann jeder finden, wobei die Tierkörperbeseitigung, bzw. im Garten verbuddeln sicher nicht sinnvoll ist.
Ich für meinen Teil werde im Leben keinen Fisch abschlagen, den ich nicht essen mag. Sei er zu groß, zu klein oder von der falschen Art. Ich habe ggfs. keine sinnvolle Verwendung und ziehe mir ganz bestimmt keine aus den Haaren. Stell Dir nur mal vor, beim Karpfenangeln beißt ne dicke, fette Schleie. Ich mag sie nun mal nicht und soll nun das herrliche Tier abknüppeln und Nachbars Katze zum Fraß vorwerfen ?????
Oder beim Blinkern beißt ein gerade maßiges Hechtchen, oder ein ganz Kapitaler. Abschlachten ???? Niemals.
`Nen 30 pfündigen Karpfen essen ( sollte ich mal einen fangen ) ??? Nee, niemals.
Also setzte ich alles was ich nicht verwerten kann und was beste Chancen auf´s Überleben hat wieder ins Wasser zurück.
Einer diesbezüglichen Anzeige sehe ich gelassen entgegen.

Ralf


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Sei da mal vorsichtig Ralle, ich war gestern mal auf der PETA Seite, die sind nicht ganz dicht die Jungs, die verzapfen ja mehr Schwachsinn als als erträglich wäre : Angelnde Kinder und jugendliche werden an "den Haken der Gewalt" gewöhnt. Ich musst mich ja echt beherrschen....denen ists scheinbar echt lieber wenn die auf der Straße rumlungern Drogen nehmen und Omas überfallen als das sie angeln gehen.

Die Verstehen (besser gesagt wollen es nicht verstehen) die Argumentation nicht dass du das Leben der Fische schonen willst für die du keine Verwendung hast, denen ist es auch egal ob du ne Abhakmatte benutzt oder Schonhaken nimmst völlig egal sobald du dir die kleinste Blöße gibst gehen die dir an den Kragen. Da wird behauptet dass gefangene und zurückgesetzte Fische durch Stress und Todesängste meistens verenden. Uns ist klar dass das Schwachsinn ist, denen wahrscheinlich auch aber trotzdem ist es leider Gesetzeslage.Fische haben ständig Stress, wie alle Lebewesen, ich hab auch Stress an der Arbeit und trotzdem verbietet meinem Chef keiner mir Arbeit zu geben -.-'
Aber ok.. passt nicht zum Topic pass auf das du nicht erwischt wirst wenn dir ein Fisch aus der Hand rutscht 

Zum lebenden Köfi sag ich, ob ich jetzt am Rhein oder am Vereinsteich sitze: Entweder wackeln die Spitzen oder der Schwimmer wandert von alleine, ist gängige Praxis aber ich bin so naiv zu glauben dass das nur die Strömung ist 

Meine Köderfische jedenfalls sind immer ziemlich tot.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Ich sehe einer Anzeige nicht nur gelassen entgegen, sondern würde mich fast schon darüber freuen. Es bleibt dabei, ich setzte jeden Fisch, für den ich keine sinnvolle Verwendung habe, schonendst zurück.
Die PETA ist nicht unsere Judikative, sondern in der Mehrzahl nur eine Gruppierung moralverirrter Gesellen.

Ralf


----------



## Kölschfan (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Nicht wieder PETA. Aber irgendwie komm ich da auch nicht vorbei. Wenn ich lese, dass die Angler glatt mit Mördern und Vergewaltigern auf eine Stufe stellen. Diese Leute scheinen mehr daran interressiert zu sein einen Kormoran zu schützen als ein Kind. Glücklicherweise sind nur die allerwenigsten so abgefahren. Mit den meisten kann man wenigstens reden. MfG


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@Ralle
Da hast du völlig Recht die SIND moralverirrt. Aber sie haben jede Menge Kohle und verklagen echt alles und es gibt auch moralverirrte Richter die diesen Gesellen auch noch Recht zusprechen.

@Kölschfan
Also ich schließe mich Ralle an, es muss wirklich die MEHRHEIT der Leute in dieser Organisation sein die einen an der Waffel haben, andererseits würden die es nicht durchbringen so einen Sch.eiss auf ihrer Homepage zu veröffentlichen.
Und du hast völlig Recht, in den Artikeln über Angler auf deren HP geht es nur zu 50% um Fische, das Hauptaugenmerk gilt hier wohl den Vögeln die weisen in jedem Artikel darauf hin dass sich ach so arme Vögel in den Angelschnüren verheddern.....

Und angeblich vergiften Regierungen mit "Fischpestiziden" (was ist das?) bestimmte Fischarten um dann Edelfische einzusetzen. So einen Schwachsinn auf die Homepage zu stellen gehört eigentlich von unserer Seite aus wegen verleumdung verklagt. Die Leute die sich das durchlesen und keine Ahnung haben beziehen dass dann auf Deutschland und uns als Angler algemein.
http://www.peta.de/fischentutweh/angler_latein.html


----------



## Rheinangler (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Also über PETA lohnt es sich m.M.n. nicht sich zu ärgern. Wenns uns Angler nicht gäbe, hätten die jemanden anderen zum stänkern gefunden. 
Da sollten wir drüber stehen und die armen Verwirrten schreiben lassen. Ist eh eine von den meisten belächelte Minderheit.

Bzgl. unsinniger / sinniger Verbote / Gesetze ist meine Meinung:

Wir sind alle (fast alle) mündige Bürger und jeder sollte für sich und vor seinem Gewissen entscheiden was richtig ist. Das meine ich sowohl für den lebenden Köfi als auch für C & R. 

Was ich hasse, ist wenn einige besonders wichtige Kollegen andere Angler an*******n, wenn mit lebenden Köfis, am Einzelhaken mit Nasenköderung vorsichtig angeködert, geangelt wird. 
Immerhin ist das die ursprünglichste älteste Art zu angeln, welche mit fadenscheinigen nicht belegbaren Argumenten von Nichtanglern ausgebremst wurde. 

Echt schade; daher: Jeder soll es für sich entscheiden!!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@Rheinangler
Genau so sehe ich das auch, als Angler sollte man da ein bisschen Hirn zeigen und vor allem sich nicht noch gegenseitig Steine in den Weg legen, Argumentationen wie "Der Angler verschafft sich denen gegenüber dies nicht machen einen Vorteil" halte ich für Blödsinnig. Der tote Köderfisch kann wenn er richtig angeboten wird sogar fängiger sein als der lebende, aber das sollte jeder machen wie es ihm gefällt. Nebenbei gibts auch Schlaufensysteme wo der Fisch in eine (mit zwillingshaken nach außen hin bestückte) Schlaufe gehägt wird die dann mit einem Einzelhaken im Maulbereich gesichert wird. Der Fisch wird hierdurch kaum verletzt und kann nach dem Angeln zurückgesetzt werden. Das ist denke ich mal sogar mehr im Interesse des Fisches als wenn ich ihn abknüppel, aber es gibt ja wie so oft nur schwarz oder weiß, erlaubt oder verboten.


----------



## Veit (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Hi!

An den hiesigen Gewässern sieht man noch regelmäßig Angler mit lebendem Köderfisch. Ich kann gut darauf verzichten, da gibts auch andere gute Fangmethoden.
Würde aber nie einen irgendwo deswegen anschwärzen.
Gibt echt schlimmeres (Kochtopf- und Raubangler)!
Mit den (meist) Opis hab ich echt mehr Mitleid als mit den Köderfischen. Die kennen das nicht anders und sind mitunter garnicht mehr fähig längere Zeit mit Spinnrute zu fischen. Wenn man ein bisschen Respekt hat, lässt man die Leute in Ruhe.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Bei mir in der Gegend angeln auch regelmässig welche mit lebenden Köderfisch.
Mehr Leute als mit totem Köderfisch...so wie ich das mit bekomme. Naja wenn keiner regelmässig kontrolliert ist das auch kein Wunder, das manche ihre eigenen Fischereigesetze aufstellen. Dann wundert man sich warum es einige Leute immer wieder schafen regelmässig Traumfänge mit dem Köderfisch hin zu legen.


----------



## Ralf ems (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> ............... Dann wundert man sich warum es einige Leute immer wieder schafen regelmässig Traumfänge mit dem Köderfisch hin zu legen.


 
.......... ich dachte nach dem lesen hier, dass der tote köfi
fängiger ist ..........

ich habe das gefühl, dass hier so mancher seinen köderfisch
schon für tot erklärt, obwohl er nur betäubt ist :q 

fazit: es gibt viele, die den köfi lebend benutzen und hier
so tun, als täten sie das nieeeeeeemals. #h 

meinungsvertretende grüsse
RALF e.


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Och klinisch tot sind meine Köfis an sich immer (Herzstich) , aber da ich immer frische Köfis nehme (nie eingefrorene) und auch c.a. jede Stunde nen frischen dran mach, kanns durchaus vorkommen dass sie noch den ein oder anderen "Zuck" hinlegen.


----------



## cyco (13. November 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

an meinem gewässer werde ich immer mitleidig belächelt, wenn ich mit meinen gefrorenen köfis antanze. dort nehmen wirklich ausnahmslos ALLE lebende...dem aufseher der dort manchmal kontrolliert wird regelmäßig prügel angedroht. als argument höre ich von diesen (meist aus osteuropa) stammenden "anglern", daß sie noch nie erfolg mit totem köfi hatten. vielleicht liegt das daran, daß sie es fast nie probieren...ich finds zum kotzen wenn das gewässer voll mit verendeten köfis ist, die sich zu tode gezappelt haben und somit "nutzlos" sind.


----------



## Stachelrochen (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Für mich gibts da gar keine Frage.
Das Verbot mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln ist an das Tierschutzgesetz gebunden. Wenn hier tatsächlich jemand glaubt, das das Tierschutzgesetz wegen einger Unbelehrbarer gekippt wird, der glaubt wohl auch an den Weihnachtsmann.

Es gibt aber sehr wohl die Möglichkeit mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln - nämlich auf Antrag in besonderen Fällen. Habe allerdings noch nie gehört, das eine solche Ausnahmegenehmigung ausgesprochen wurde.

Bei uns im Sauerland sind amtlich verpflichtete Fischereiaufseher an den Talsperren unterwegs, die 1. bei Verstößen gegen o.g. Verbot die Tages-, Wochen-, oder Jahresscheine einziehen, und 2. einen entsprechenden Bericht an den Gewässerbetreiben (z.B. Ruhrverband), bzw. uFB. geben, der dann Anzeige erstattet.
Waren entsprechende Zeugen zugegen, hat es hier schon schmerzliche Strafen gegeben.

Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen zeigen, das man mit Kunstködern deutlich besser als mit Köderfischen fängt, wenn man sein Handwerk versteht. (Wahrscheinlich ist es aber umgekehrt ebenso)
Bei Zandern habe ich mit toten, am besten schon 2 mal verschluckten Köderfischen, die besten Ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## Hawk321 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Was mir letztens aufgefallen ist, das auf DMAX in der Sendung REX HUNT-Der perfekte Köder, mit lebenden Köderfisch geangelt worden ist! Zwar an der Küste von Australien, allerdings ist so etwas im deutschen TV meiner Meinung nach schon bedenklich!


Zur Fängigkeit von lebenden Köderfisch.

Ich hab noch nie Aktiv damit geangelt, weil A: verboten und B: Tierquälerei ist. Nur beim Stippen und Matschangeln haben sich schon öfters kleine Rotaugen in grosse Hechte mutiert, besonders dann, wenn ich meine Beute gerade an der Oberfläche buchsiert hab. Die Hechte reissen mir die Rotaugen regelrecht ab oder schlucken die Vicher sotief, das meine 0,16mono  direkt von deren Zähnen gekappt wird.

Seit dem ich solche Erfahrungen gemacht hab, lege ich jedesmal eine Rute ein paar Meter neben der Match mit toten KöFi  hin.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Hawk321 schrieb:


> Was mir letztens aufgefallen ist, das auf DMAX in der Sendung REX HUNT-Der perfekte Köder, mit lebenden Köderfisch geangelt worden ist! Zwar an der Küste von Australien, allerdings ist so etwas im deutschen TV meiner Meinung nach schon bedenklich!


 
Da hast Du unbedingt recht. Daneben sind ja Mord, Krieg, Totschlag und Vergewaltigung im Fernsehen nur Spielerei.

Oh Mann, ich schreib das jetzt mal Deiner vermutlich vorhandenen Weihnachtsstimmung zu, das kann sensibel machen.

Trotzdem ein frohes Fest

Ralf


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Also ich hab mir letztens sehr alte angelvids von nem angelkollegen angeguckt...die haben wunderbar gefanfgen^^ wenn ich dagegen heutzutage am wasser(wie zum beispiel heute im strömenden regen) geht zwar manchmal was aber auch halt nicht viel..trotzdem ich finde es den fischen gegenüber ungerecht sie lebend an den hacken zu hängen!!


----------



## bootsangler-b (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

moin,
an den hacken habe ich noch keinen köderfisch  gehängt. warum auch... 
ich bin ja nun so alt, dass ich mir auch über die zeit, in der es erlaubt war, mit dem lebenden fisch zu angeln, eine meinung bilden kann. 
der lebende war fängiger und das ganze getue wegen tierquälerei und stress für die armen kleinen geht mir schon seit langem auf den sender.diese gutmenschen kaufen legehenneneier und billiges schweinefleisch und regen sich über lebende köfis auf...

bernd


----------



## mlkzander (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> der lebende war fängiger und das ganze getue wegen tierquälerei und stress für die armen kleinen geht mir schon seit langem auf den sender.diese gutmenschen kaufen legehenneneier und billiges schweinefleisch und regen sich über lebende köfis auf...
> 
> bernd


richtig richtig richtig !
bei uns ist es sogar laut satzung unter bestimmten voraussetzungen an bestimmten gewässern erlaubt
und fängiger ist es allemale............


----------



## hackebeil (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

aber wie seht ihr die fängigkeit im winter wo man den raubfisch ehr suchen muss um ihn zu fangen??? wie köder ihr an`?gibts bilder?  auch pn möglich, mich interessiert es´, möchte wissen wie man das vertrehten kann bzw die schonenste montage zu machen. hab damit keine/kaum erfahrung


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Hallo Hackebeil,

in Deutschland ist der Einsatz des lebenden Köfis verboten. Bilder wird wohl auch niemand einstellen.

Ralf


----------



## mlkzander (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

es ist zwar verboten
aber es gibt wie überall in deutschland gesetzeslücken.........
die es wieder erlauben


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



mlkzander schrieb:


> es ist zwar verboten
> aber es gibt wie überall in deutschland gesetzeslücken.........
> die es wieder erlauben


 
Ist schon recht. Aber wer ist denn Hackebeil ? Und wer schaut noch in dieses Forum und sieht hier ggfs. Bilder vom Einsatz eines lebenden Köfis. Insbesondere Nahaufnahmen von der Anköderung. 

Ralf


----------



## hackebeil (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Hackebeil,
> 
> in Deutschland ist der Einsatz des lebenden Köfis verboten. Bilder wird wohl auch niemand einstellen.
> 
> Ralf


 
:v 
aber nicht jeder hier im board geht in deutschland angeln!!!!!!1#q man kann auch in belgien wo es erlaubt ist angeln, hab das schwarz auf weiss vom touristeninfo bekommen!!!

also bitte nicht immr die ewige diskussion sondern vielleicht einmal auf die fragen antworten oder es einfach sein lassen


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Hallo Hackebeil,

wie ich an den eingefügten Smilies erkennen kann, scheinst Du mir ein recht einfacher Charakter zu sein. Drum mach ich mir Dir Mühe es kurz zu erklären.

In diesem Forum tummeln sich nicht nur Angler. Wir müssen mehr denn je auf der Hut sein, wie wir uns nach aussen präsentieren. Dabei ist eine Diskussion über den Einsatz von lebenden Köfis die eine Sache, Instruktionen wie man diese einsetzt eine völlig andere. Abgesehen davon, kannst Du in alten Artikeln oder Büchern alles nachlesen, was den lebenden Köfi betrifft. Soooo kompliziert ist das auch nicht. 

Also was soll die Fragerei nach Montagen und Bildern ????

Lass es einfach

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Na, nu kriegt Euch nicht in die Haare!!!

Haben ja letztlich beide Seiten recht:
1.:
Im Anglerboard gehts nicht nur ums Angeln in Deutschland mit der hier geltenden Rechtslage

2.:
Man kann/sollte durchaus aufpassen mit solchen Geschichten, da dies gerne von "Schützern" als "Munition gegen Angler" verwendet wird.

Letztlich ist das aber ein "Thema rund ums Angeln/Angler", wofür ja das Forum hier da ist.

Nur würde ich mich freuen, wenn das alles in vernünftigem Tone ablaufen würde und nicht ins persönliche abgleiten!!

Danke fürs Verständnis und die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## hackebeil (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Hackebeil,
> 
> wie ich an den eingefügten Smilies erkennen kann, scheinst Du mir ein recht einfacher Charakter zu sein. Drum mach ich mir Dir Mühe es kurz zu erklären.
> 
> ...


 
naja hat nix mit einfachen charakter zutuen es geht sich nur darum das am anfang diese threads schon geschrieben worden das es sich nicht um die endlose diskussion "darf man oder darf man nicht" gehen soll und was mich auch reizt ist, wenn man auf die frage die man stellt keine antwort bekommt sonder eine moralpredig. trotzdem denke ich sollten wir es lassen, damit kein unnötiger streit entsteht...
:c frieden??

wollte das nur wissen um möglich schonend mit köfi zu angeln, dann werd ich weiter meine methode einsetzen. die fotos waren nicht gedacht um mich an qualvollen fischen zu erfreuen, dann wäre ich nicht angler geworden. 

@thomas: du bist und bleibst die gute seele #6 
weiter so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> @thomas: du bist und bleibst die gute seele #6
> weiter so!


Sieht sicherlich nicht jeder so, trotzdem danke)))

Und wie gesagt an alle:
Ball flach halten.............


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Habe ich bei uns auch schon gesehen.
> Kenne ich.
> Ja.


 Bitte #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



hackebeil schrieb:


> naja hat nix mit einfachen charakter zutuen es geht sich nur darum das am anfang diese threads schon geschrieben worden das es sich nicht um die endlose diskussion "darf man oder darf man nicht" gehen soll und was mich auch reizt ist, wenn man auf die frage die man stellt keine antwort bekommt sonder eine moralpredig. trotzdem denke ich sollten wir es lassen, damit kein unnötiger streit entsteht...
> :c frieden??
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Laserbeak (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Da ich diesen Fred ja losgetreten habe, melde ich mich nun auch noch einmal zu Wort, damit nicht der Eindruck entsteht mein Interesse an der Thematik wäre nicht mehr vorhanden.
Mir war schon klar dass einige in die Richtung argumentieren :
Bei uns ist es aber unter bestimmten Bedingungen erlaubt (gähn). Alte Argumentation und immer wieder falsch zitiert, sorry. Es ist und bleibt verboten, da geht nur der Weg über eine behördliche Sondergenehmigung und die kommt -NICHT- vom Vereinsvorstand.
Ansonsten muss ich als Fischereiaufseher sagen:
Ich melde mittlerweile -ALLE- und zeige auch rigoros alle an !!
Führte bei uns dazu, dass auch unbelehrbare nun anders handeln. Zumindest habe ich im Moment keine Probleme mehr damit.
Dafür haben mir einige die Freundschaft gekündigt. Das wusste ich vorher und musste das in Kauf nehmen. Ist nun mal so. Toll ist das nicht, das kann ich euch sagen .
Aber ich bleibe dabei, weil ich denke dass das richtig ist, sonst würde ich es nicht machen !
So isses nun mal........


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Gut dass sich hier wieder scheinbar alles eingerenkt hat))


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Dafür haben mir einige die Freundschaft gekündigt. Das wusste ich vorher und musste das in Kauf nehmen. Ist nun mal so. Toll ist das nicht, das kann ich euch sagen .
> Aber ich bleibe dabei, weil ich denke dass das richtig ist, sonst würde ich es nicht machen !
> So isses nun mal........


 
Wenn Dich als Fischereiaufseher jemand durch sein Fehlverhalten zwingt ihn anzuzeigen, ist er nicht Dein Freund gewesen.

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Hallo Falk,

das ist jetzt aber nicht fair. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es in Deutschland noch deutschsprachige Angler gibt, die nicht wissen dass das Angeln mit lebendem Köfi verboten ist. Was soll man da noch aufklären ??
Wer´s trotzdem tut, muss mit einer Anzeige rechnen. 
Wo willst Du die Grenze ziehen zwischen aufklären und Anzeigen ?
Aufklären kann man heute doch nur noch ein paar minderjährige Lümmel die verbotenerweise schwarzfischen. So wie ich ( wir ?) früher auch. Da ist eine sofortige Anzeige wirklich nicht angebracht. Aber sonst.......

Und noch was. Wenn ich im Angelverein einen echten Kumpel habe der Fischereiaufseher ist, bringe ich den doch durch ein Fehlverhalten in arge Gewissensnöte, oder ?? Das tut man einem Freund nicht an. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## joopie (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Sinn oder Unsinn des Verbotes zu diskutieren bringt erst einmal garnichts.
Die Verwendung des lebenden Köderfisches ist in dem überwiegenden Teil deutscher Gewässer verboten.
Wenn dann die verbotene Anwendung durch Fischereiaufseher oder Vereinsvorstände nicht unterbunden wird, ist das einfach nicht in Ordnung.
Ob er es wagt mit dem lebenden Köderfisch zu fischen, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Allerdings muss er dann auch die eventuellen Folgen tragen.
In den Niederlanden ist das ganz einfach geregelt.
Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches , ohne Ausnahmen!
Wer es riskiert und in der Regel durch die Polizei erwischt wird, ist als "Ersttäter" die Papiere für das Jahr los und kann mit einer Geldbusse von ca. 500 EURO rechnen.
Zweittäter sind die Papiere auf Lebenszeit los, die Angelgeräte werden eingezogen und eine Geldbusse von ca. 1500 Euro festgesetzt.
Dritttäter können als zusätzliche Schwarzangler mitunter auch mal in Haft nachdenken!

Klare einfache Regeln. Da kann jeder das Risiko selbst einschätzen!
|kopfkrat


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Naja ich weiss auch nicht was die diskusion hier soll!?
Mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln bedeutet dem Köderfisch schmerzen zu, zu fügen(Tierquälerei). Ich sag ihr könnt es ja machen wenn ihr das wollt aber ein schlechtes Gewissen sollte mindestens jeder dabei haben. Guten Rutsch


----------



## Hawk321 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Diese Diskussion mal wieder über Fängigkeit..klar ist der lebende KöFi fängiger ganz gewiss, aber es ist nicht nur verboten sondern auch ohne ein Verbot macht man das nicht weil es Tierquälerei ist und wer's nicht rafft der sollte mal schnell seinen Schein abgeben!


Aber die unbelehrbaren kapieren es ja nicht. Ein niedliches kleines Entenkücken wird auch gernen von manch Grosshecht gefressen aber als Köder nimmt es  auch keiner!

Mensch wenn ihr bewegung im Köder braucht vrsfcuht euer glück mit dem Spinnfischen.

Einerseits schreien die Angelvereine und co. auf was für tolle Umweltschützer sie den sind aber dann solche  Diskussionen hier...:v


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Hawk321 schrieb:


> Einerseits schreien die Angelvereine und co. auf was für tolle Umweltschützer sie den sind aber dann solche Diskussionen hier...:v


 
Die Diskussion ist sinnvoll und richtig, im Gegensatz zum Verbot des lebenden Köfis. 
Und noch wichtiger:

Umwelzschutz und Tierschutz sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge. Während Umweltschutz in aller Regel objektiven Gesichtspunkten und Fakten folgt, basiert der Tierschutz weitestgehends auf subjektiven Einstellungen und unbewiesenen Behauptungen. So sind Angler und Vereine sehr wohl Naturschützer, auch wenn sie einen lebenden Köfi verwenden, keinesfalls aber Tierschützer, auch wenn sie auf diesen verzichten.
Übrigens ist ein Kotzsmilie ist kein Ersatz für den Gebrauch des Gehirns.

Ralf


----------



## mlkzander (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

die doppelmoral in unserer gesellschaft geht mir gelinde gesagt auf die "gockele"
ihr armen tierschützer hört doch ganz auf zu angeln dann tut ihr nämlich gar keinem fisch mehr weh
hört auf fleisch zu essen oder erkundigt euch zumindest ob das tier
welches ihr gerade verspeist wenigstens ohne qualen gehalten und getötet wurde das gleiche gilt für pelze eier und und und
nicht das mir das alles gefällt aber wenn schon denn schon
-ein wenig konsequenz währe wünschenswert
die wahl haben wir doch oder?


----------



## Laserbeak (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@Falk1:
Ich habe mich da wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Angezeigt wird nicht der Erst- sonder der unbelehrbare Wiederholungstäter.
Da handle ich nach dem Grundsatz:
Einen hat jeder. Man kann nicht wissen, ob der Gegenüber wirklich nicht weiß, was er macht oder nicht. Also muss man da schon fair bleiben. Und es kommt tatsächlich vor, dass ein Jugendlicher eben genau so fischt, nämlich mit lebendem Köderfisch. Okay, dann ist das so. Dann wird es erklärt und nicht die Kanone für den Spatz herausgeholt.
Das ist schon klar. Ich wende mich mit rigoroseren Maßnahmen gegen unbelehrbare und gegen die Argumentation: "Bei uns ist das aber erlaubt."
Nun, hier ist es das eben nicht. Und daran sollte man sich halten. Es gibt schließlich auch Länder in denen man unangeschnallt im Auto fahren kann. Bei uns aber nicht.
Ich hoffe, dass dies meinen Standpunkt ein wenig klarer darstellt.
Keinesfalls möchte ich hier den Eindruck erwecken ein -genereller An********r- zu sein.
Man muss halt *unterscheiden* und danach *entscheiden*.


----------



## aal-andy (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> @Falk1:
> Keinesfalls möchte ich hier den Eindruck erwecken ein -genereller An********r- zu sein.


ich glaube dass du dich bezüglich deiner einstellung weder rechtfertigen noch entschuldigen mußt, ob du nun jemanden anzeigst oder nicht, selbst wenn es sich dabei um einen erstfall handelt. ob es sich dabei um eine sinnvolle maßnahme handelt, mit einem toten oder lebenden köderfisch zu angeln ist völlig unerheblich, es ist allen, die eine fischereiprüfung abgelegt haben, bekannt, dass es sich dabei um einen verstoß gegen das fischereigesetz handelt. ich persönlich glaube zwar auch, dass ein lebender köderfisch fängiger ist als ein toter, wenn es mir aber untersagt ist dementsprechend zu angeln, muss ich bei verstoß eben mit den konsequenzen rechnen. selbst wenn es sich bei dem fischereiaufseher um einen freund handelt !!


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Ich habe mich jetzt durch neun Seiten gekämpft und fasse mal die wesentlichen Punkte zusammen.


Mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln ist bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen in Deutschland, wie in vielen Ländern auch, verboten.
Es gibt keinen zwingenden Grund mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln. Man fängt auch mit anderen Methoden.
Wer mit lebendem Köfi angelt macht sich strafbar und alle wissen das.
Wer sich wissentlich strafbar macht, gehört bestraft und nicht belehrt. So was nennt man wohl Vorsatz und wer es tut, sollte dann auch bereit sein die Konsequenzen zu tragen.
Ich finde, wer bei dem Sachstand vom FA Milde und Aufklärung fordert macht sich über den armen Kerl lustig. FA üben ihre Tätigkeit oft ehrenamtlich aus. Es ist erbärmlich, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, denen im Falle eines Falles die Cochones fehlen, die sie bräuchten um zu ihrem Tun zu stehen. Nicht der FA ist Schuld an der Anzeige, sondern die Verwendung des lebenden Köfis.

Wenn ich mit 70 durch eine 30er Zone brause und dann geblitzt werde, kann ich mich schlecht beschweren, denn ich wusste ja was ich tat.
Bei Verstößen dem FA oder der Polizei die Schuld zu geben, ist doch ein reichlich kindliches Verhalten.

Wenn man Mist baut, dann sollte man dazu stehen, auch wenn man den Sinn vielleicht nicht einsieht.

Uli


----------



## Raabiat (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Ich angle sehr gern mit lebendem Köderfisch. Die Seiten schön einritzen und dann nen Haken durch die Rückenflosse damit er schön wild zappelt.

Besonders im März und April ein hervorragender Köder auf Hecht und Zander. So einen leichten Bissen nehmen die während der Laichzeit gern mal an. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ihr nehmt doch den Thread nicht ernst, oder?#h#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Doch natürlich.

Die Eingangsfrage war ja, wie man damit umgehen soll.

Nicht Köfi pro und contra.

So eine Diskussion kann man wirklich nicht ernst nehmen.

Uli


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt doch den Thread nicht ernst, oder?#h#h


Doch ... klar doch, oder ?

Aber das letzte mal mit lebendigem Köfi hat mir nicht Spass gemacht. Warum?
Habe mal wieder in der Arbeit schwarzgemacht, bzw. bin einfach früher heimlich weggefahren, um schnell zum Angeln zu kommen.:q 
Bin mit 70 km/h durch den Ort gefahren ... kann denn ich dafür, dass die Strasse vor der Schule soviel an Geschwindigkeit hergibt statt den lächerliche uneffektiven vorgeschriebenen 30 km/h ! Aber die uneinsichtigen Bullen wollen Anzeige machen#4#d .
Schon voll Ärger über diese Spießbürger, die mir nicht beweisen können, dass mit 30 km/h weniger passiert als mit 70 km/h, bin ich auf die Schnellstraße. Warum heißt das Ding denn Schnellstraße, wenn ich dort doch nur 100 km/h fahren darf? Für den Schadstoffausstoß, weil ich schneller weg bin, um keinen Stau zu produzieren, usw. fahre ich natürlich schneller ... Scheiß Blitzer hinter dem Busch ... wo leben wir denn??? Darf man einfach Bürger so einschränken und überwachen????#q 
Einfach schnell rechts abbiegen, auch wenn Rot ist. ROT an der Amperl, wo doch kein Verkehr kreuzt und zu DDR Zeiten durfte man doch auch dann nach rechts abbiegen und das mit guten Grund, hat man mir gesagt (Grüner Pfeil? Wer sagt dass denn nun? Doch schon zuviel viel Regeln und Gesetze).|gr: 
So jetzt schnell an's Wasser fahren. Warum regen sich die Passanten denn so auf, was stört denn mein Auto auf dem Rasen auf der Freizeitfläche davor? Ist Sonne? Liegt dort bei dem Wetter denn einer noch? |uhoh: 
Egal, ich gehe in *Biotop* , (immer ein Geheimtipp!!#6) dort habe ich vor den lästigen Kleinkarierten und Gesetzesdeutschen meine Ruhe:m. Dort werfe ich meine 5 Angeln mit lebendigem Köfi endlich aus.

ABER IHR WERDET DOCH VERSTEHEN, DASS ES MIR WEGEN DER VORFÄLLE DAS ANGELN MIT LEBENDIGEM KÖFI NICHT SPASS GEMACHT HAT.


----------



## mlkzander (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> Wenn man Mist baut, dann sollte man dazu stehen, auch wenn man den Sinn vielleicht nicht einsieht.
> 
> Uli


 
genau richtig!
wer A sagt muss auch B sagen
das u.a. meinte ich mit konsequent sein.........


----------



## meeresdrachen (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@all,

ich sage nur--Finger weg vom lebenden Köderfisch.
Das ist nunmal verboten!!!
Auf der Seite vom Lsfv-SH ist ein Artikel drin(noch
garnicht solange her),wo ein Angler,der mit lebendem
Köderfisch angelte zu 600 Euro Geldstrafe verurteilt
wurde.
Und zu recht,wie ich meine!
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## hackebeil (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt durch neun Seiten gekämpft und fasse mal die wesentlichen Punkte zusammen.
> 
> Mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln ist bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen in Deutschland, wie in vielen Ländern auch, verboten.
> Es gibt keinen zwingenden Grund mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln. Man fängt auch mit anderen Methoden.
> ...


 
denke da hast du ein wichtigen punkt zur diskussion vergessen.
- der lebende köfi ist fängiger!!!

schliesslich war das das anfang thema und nicht ob es erlaubt oder nicht ist. punkt 3n ist auch nicht wirklich richtig, schliesslich darf ich damit in belgien angeln, also nur eingeschränkt strafbar. punkt 4 stimme ich dir zu, wenns verboten ist dann bitte dran halten. ich finde in fängiger, und es ist für den köfi sicherlich nicht toll, aber man stellt wohl manchmal nach 1 stunde fest das der fisch noch lebt. denke da gibt es auch viele andere punkte in sachen tierquälerei die angler machen. der müll am und in see. halb tote fische im setzkescher, usw....


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



hackebeil schrieb:


> denke da hast du ein wichtigen punkt zur diskussion vergessen.
> - der lebende köfi ist fängiger!!!
> 
> schliesslich war das das anfang thema und nicht ob es erlaubt oder nicht ist. punkt 3n ist auch nicht wirklich richtig, schliesslich darf ich damit in belgien angeln, also nur eingeschränkt strafbar. punkt 4 stimme ich dir zu, wenns verboten ist dann bitte dran halten. ich finde in fängiger, und es ist für den köfi sicherlich nicht toll, aber man stellt wohl manchmal nach 1 stunde fest das der fisch noch lebt. denke da gibt es auch viele andere punkte in sachen tierquälerei die angler machen. der müll am und in see. halb tote fische im setzkescher, usw....


 
In Holland, ganz Skandinavien, England, Österreich, Schweiz etc überall verboten. 

Belgien? Frankreich? erlaubt? Ja und? Was ändert das hier? 

Nix!!!

Fängiger? Geht es nur um Fischgeilheit? 

Man fängt auch so seine Fische. Man muss nur ein bißchen, nur ein kleines bißchen flexibel sein und seine Fischgeilheit nicht als das Wichtigste auf der ganzen Welt sehen. Schon gibt es keine Probleme. Es ist doch Sch***egal ob der lebende Köfi fängiger ist. MAN DARF ES NICHT! Also muss man sich was anderes überlegen oder das Angeln ganz sein lassen oder es trotzdem tun. 

Dann sollte man aber auch nicht weinen, wegen der Geldstrafe oder des Angelverbots oder des Einzugs des Gerätes.

Mensch ihr seid doch keine kleinen Kinder. Immer dieses rumgejammer: 
"Da darf man das aber:c ;
in Holland ist C&R erlaubt:c ; 

in Norwegen darf ich meinen Urlaub nicht mehr mit Fisch finanzieren:c ; 
in Deutschland keine lebenden Köfis benutzen:c "

HALLO???? Deutschland einig Jammerland.

Bloß weil andere etwas falsch machen, ist das doch noch lange keine Rechtfertigung, dass ich mich auch benehme wie Sau.

So argumentieren und verhalten sich 12-jährige Kinder, aber doch keine erwachsenen Männer.

Zur Erinnerung!!! Es ging um Folgendes!



> Ich möchte folgendes:
> Eine Überblick über die Lage in anderen Vereinen.
> Dort wo ich engagiert bin (Fischereiaufseher), kommt es immer wieder vor und viele sind auch unbelehrbar, aber das ist eine Sache, gegen die ich wohl immer wieder ankämpfen muss.
> Wie sieht das in anderen Vereinen aus ?
> Ist es dort auch so, dass immer dieselben mit denselben Argumenten immer wieder dasselbe tun ?


 

Ach ja, du hast recht. Es ist für den Köfi nicht toll und genau deswegen ist es verboten.
Uli


----------



## SundRäuber (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Diese  Diskussionen sind  doch um es mal  auf den Punkt  zu bringen völlig für die Katz.

Denn wenn diese Thematik der Tierquälerei angefangen wird  muss  ich mir die  Frage stellen wo fange  ich an und wo  höre  ich auf.....  

Ist es  Tierquälerei einen wirbelloses  Insekt /Wurm auf  einen Haken zu  ziehen und zu  ersäufen ???  Ist es Tierquälerei .. einen Fisch  aus  Spass  zu drillen ???( Catch&Release)
Ist es Tierquälerei wenn Fische  in Netzen ersticken ??
Ist es  Tierquälerei  das  abfischen mit  E-Geräten ??

Also  laßt  uns Vegetarier werden ... bis  jemand  herausfindet  und belegen kann ... das  Pflanzen  auch  ein Empfinden  haben.

Fakt  ist ..das  sich eine Institution erhoben hat  und ein Verbot ausgesprochen hat .
Nur wer hat diese Institution bevollmächtigt Verbote  und Erlaubnisse  zu erheben ??hmm...

Aber  um auf  das eigentliche  Thema  zurück  zu kommen  was  da  heißt "lebender Köderfisch/ Erfahrungen"
so  kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung berichten das der lebenden Köderfisch durchaus fängiger ist. Diese  Erfahrungen beruhen allerdings aus der Zeit als das  Angeln mit  lebendem Köderfisch noch gestattet war..... Seit dem Verbot...ist die Angelei mit  Köderfisch   nicht mehr interessant  für mich..und  ich habe  mich den Sund & Ostseefischen verschrieben mit der gesamten Kunstköderpalette.


----------



## hackebeil (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Fängiger? Geht es nur um Fischgeilheit?


 

ja ist so, gehe angeln um fische zu fangen. sonst könnte ich mich auch auf ne wiese stellen und die angel alle 5 minuten auswerfen, zwischen durch verteile ich noch ein paar spinner und gufis.

man man man , langsam wird es albern. denke zu dem thema wurde gesagt


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



hackebeil schrieb:


> ja ist so, gehe angeln um fische zu fangen. sonst könnte ich mich auch auf ne wiese stellen und die angel alle 5 minuten auswerfen, zwischen durch verteile ich noch ein paar spinner und gufis.
> 
> man man man , langsam wird es albern. denke zu dem thema wurde gesagt


 
Das sollst du ja auch. Wie oben gesagt, dafür gibt es 1000de Möglichkeiten.
Ein Zitat einfach aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen ist glaube ich nicht so sinnvoll.

Uli


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> HALLO???? Deutschland einig Jammerland.


Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Vor allem das Gejammer der Tierquäler-Fraktion geht mir auf die Glocken. Das ist Heuchelei und Doppelmoral in Reinstkultur....Leute wenn ihr es ernst meint mit der Tierquälerthese , hört mit der Angelei auf. Alles andere ist unglaubwürdig!

@Laserbeak,
Schön das es FA wie dich gibt.Endlich mal jemand der sein Job ernst nimmt. Hut ab!!!!


----------



## Gloin (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

servus!
hab grad beim stöbern im i-net folgenden link gefunden:
www.ukshark.co.uk/chr.htm (hoffe er funzt)
wenn man sieht, wie dort der lebende köfi angeködert wird,da kommt es einem aber schon hoch,finde ich!
bin definitiv kein entschiedener gegner von lebenden köderfischen,aber was da praktiziert wird,das ist doch echt nicht in ordnung. außerdem stellt es mal wieder gefundenes fressen für unsere peta-freunde dar.(und so ganz zu verdenken wäre es  selbst denen nicht,wenn sie sich darüber aufregen würden)
wenn man schon mit livebait angelt, dann kann man es doch trotzdem so schonend wie möglich gestalten und es nicht direkt lebend operieren#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Nun ja, diese Anköderung sieht nicht wirklich sanft aus. Man muss dazu aber wissen, dass es nicht so dramatisch ist, wie es aussieht. Die Ködernadel wird keinesfalls durch die Augen gestochen wie es den Anschein hat. 
Der Grund für diese Anköderung ist, das der Fisch so sehr lange überlebt. Dabei wird nur ein dünnes Häutchen neben den Augäpfeln durchstochen, was keine schwerwiegenden Verletzungen zur Folge hat. Im Grunde ist es nicht schlimmer, als die bei uns vioele Jahre praktizierte Methode, den Haken unterhalb der Rückenflosse einzustechen. 
Das bitte nur als Erklärung, nicht als Rechtfertigung werten. Ich persönlich mag diese Methode auch nicht, eben weil sie so schlimm aussieht. 

Davon abgesehen geht es hier nicht um die Frage lebender Köfi ja oder nein. Es geht darum, ob ein Fischereiaufseher Anzeige erstatten soll,wenn er einen Angler mit lebendem Köfi erwischt. Und da heisst meine Antwort ganz klar  *JA !!!*

Es ist verboten und genau so zu bestrafen wie z.B. Schwarzangeln oder die Entnahme untermaßiger Fische. Ein Gesetz ist ein Gesetz und wird nicht automatisch außer Kraft gesetzt, weil es mir nicht passt. Dann muß man halt daran arbeiten, dieses Gesetz wieder abzuschaffen. Wird wohl vergebliche Mühe sein.

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> Ein Gesetz ist ein Gesetz und wird nicht automatisch außer Kraft gesetzt, weil es mir nicht passt. Dann muß man halt daran arbeiten, dieses Gesetz wieder abzuschaffen. Wird wohl vergebliche Mühe sein.



Wird nicht klappen das mit dem Abschaffen, weil die Gehirnaufweichung durch Propaganda auch in der Anglerschaft schon weit fortgeschritten ist. Siehe einige Antworten hier.


----------



## maesox (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Durch das Verbot des Fischens mit dem lebendigen Köderfisch wurden einige Angler-Hirne vor dem Verstauben bewahrt,da sie sich anderweitig Gedanken machen mußten wie man entweder einen toten Köderfisch lebensecht anbietet und bewegt oder eben alternativ künstliche Räuberkost benutzt ! ! !  

Man darf als Angler dann doch auch eine gehörige Portion stolzer sein,wenn es einem gelingt,mit etwas "Totem",dem man selbst Leben eingehaucht hat,einen Räuber zum Anbiß zu verleiten !!!!!!!
Was gibt es schöneres!!!???

TL Matze


----------



## NorbertF (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Da hast du wiederum Recht, ich mag sowieso keine Köfis, weder lebende noch tote


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



maesox schrieb:


> Durch das Verbot des Fischens mit dem lebendigen Köderfisch wurden einige Angler-Hirne vor dem Verstauben bewahrt,da sie sich anderweitig Gedanken machen mußten wie man entweder einen toten Köderfisch lebensecht anbietet und bewegt oder eben alternativ künstliche Räuberkost benutzt ! ! !
> 
> Man darf als Angler dann doch auch eine gehörige Portion stolzer sein,wenn es einem gelingt,mit etwas "Totem",dem man selbst Leben eingehaucht hat,einen Räuber zum Anbiß zu verleiten !!!!!!!
> Was gibt es schöneres!!!???
> ...


 
Das ist das erste Argument gegen den lebenden Köfi, dem ich nix entgegenzusetzen habe. :vik:


----------



## Kxxxxx (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist das erste Argument gegen den lebenden Köfi, dem ich nix entgegenzusetzen habe. :vik:


 
Schön, aber mit dem gelichen Argument könntest du auch Ruten, Rollen und Angelleinen verbieten. Regt alles die Fantasie an - oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Nö, eigentlich nicht.

Ralf


----------



## Kxxxxx (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Ralf


 
Eigentlich doch!

Denn das Verbot des Fischens mit Rute, Rolle und Schnur [...]_wurden einige Angler-Hirne vor dem Verstauben bewahrt, da sie sich anderweitig Gedanken machen mussten wie man dem Fische_ [...]anderweitig nachstellt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Eigentlich doch!
> 
> Denn das Verbot des Fischens mit Rute, Rolle und Schnur [...]_wurden einige Angler-Hirne vor dem Verstauben bewahrt, da sie sich anderweitig Gedanken machen mussten wie man dem Fische_ [...]anderweitig nachstellt.


 
Nicht wirklich, da die Angelrute die Grundlage der Angelfischerei ist. Alternativen wären dann Netz, Harpune, Dynamit o.ä.. Das aber hätte mit Angeln ja nix mehr zu tun. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Kxxxxx (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, da die Angelrute die Grundlage der Angelfischerei ist. Alternativen wären dann Netz, Harpune, Dynamit o.ä.. Das aber hätte mit Angeln ja nix mehr zu tun.
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf


 
*Klugscheißmodus an* Dies ist nicht ganz richtig. Vom Wortursprung her ist das wesentliche Element des Angelns der Haken. Angel leitet sich vom Mittelhochdeutschen _ange_ ab, was soviel wie Spitze oder Stachel bedeutete und den Angelhaken umschreibt. *Klugscheißmodus aus*

Nun, der Angelhaken war in meinem Beispiel ja erlaubt.  – Eigentlich kam es mir aber nur darauf an zu zeigen, dass das Argument m. E. nichts taugt. Ich hätte auch sagen können „die Verwendung von Angelschnüren unter 5 mm Durchmesser“ würde die Fantasie der Angler anregen.

Grundsätzlich bin ich auch gegen lebende Köderfische, wenn die Verwendung nicht ausnahmsweise dringend erforderlich ist. #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Das ist ja nun etwas sehr spitzfindig.

Wenn ich mich hier im Forum umschaue, stelle ich fest, dass mit Abstand die meisten Raubfische mit Kunstköder gefangen werden. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das wahrscheinlich nicht repräsentativ ist, wäre allein das für mich ein Argument keine Köfis zu benutzen. 
Kunstköder sind viel variabler, leichter zu beschaffen und gewissens- bzw. strafantragsneutral.

Es geht auch ohne und offensichtlich sogar besser. Also wozu ne Anzeige kassieren und wozu das Gesetz verändern?

Weil einige geistig zu träge sind? Wer unbedingt einen Hecht oder Zander fangen will, der muss sich eben etwas Mühe geben.

Angel ist nicht nur Fische zu fangen, egal mit welchen Methoden. Angeln ist einfach mehr.

Uli


----------



## Kxxxxx (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es geht auch ohne und offensichtlich sogar besser. Also wozu ne Anzeige kassieren und wozu das Gesetz verändern?


 Besser - weiß ich nicht. M.E. kommt es aber darauf nicht an. Es ist verboten und das ist ok so.



> Weil einige geistig zu träge sind? Wer unbedingt einen Hecht oder Zander fangen will, der muss sich eben etwas Mühe geben.


 Angler, die dem lebenden Köfi nachtrauern würde ich nicht ohne weiteres als geistig träge bezeichnen wollen. Jedenfalls nicht ohne sie näher zu kennen. Dies sind pauschale Äußerungen die keinem helfen. - Solche Pauschalurteile ersetzen auch keine Argumente, von denen es sicherlich genügend gibt.



> Angel ist nicht nur Fische zu fangen, egal mit welchen Methoden. Angeln ist einfach mehr.


 
Und jeder, der dies so sieht wird auf lebende Köfis verzichten, selbst wenn sie erlaubt wären.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Angler, die dem lebenden Köfi nachtrauern würde ich nicht ohne weiteres als geistig träge bezeichnen wollen. Jedenfalls nicht ohne sie näher zu kennen. Dies sind pauschale Äußerungen die keinem helfen. - Solche Pauschalurteile ersetzen auch keine Argumente, von denen es sicherlich genügend gibt.


 
Ich würde das schon so sagen. Es hat ja was damit zu tun, inwie weit man in der Lage ist neue veränderte Situationen zu verarbeiten und Veränderungen auf zu nehmen, um sich drauf einzustellen.

Und wer das nicht kann ist in meinen Augen träge.

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich würde das schon so sagen. Es hat ja was damit zu tun, inwie weit man in der Lage ist neue veränderte Situationen zu verarbeiten und Veränderungen auf zu nehmen, um sich drauf einzustellen.
> 
> Und wer das nicht kann ist in meinen Augen träge.
> 
> Uli


 
Es kann sein, dass so jemand träge ist, muß aber nicht. Ich hab früher neben dem Köfiangeln auch viel mit der Spinnrute geangelt. Eigentlich sogar öfter, weil es bequemer und schneller in der Vorbereitung war. Man muss halt nicht erst Köfis angeln.
Ich vermisse das Ansitzangeln auf Hecht dennoch ein wenig. Spannend war´s allemal. Und nu mit´m toten Köfi angeln ist für mich so wie wenn ein Spinnfischer einen Blinker montieren muss, der für ihn persönlich absolut unfängig ist. Dennoch achte ich die Verbote und lass es heute sein.

Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und nu mit´m toten Köfi angeln ist für mich so wie wenn ein Spinnfischer einen Blinker montieren muss, der für ihn persönlich absolut unfängig ist.



Also, wenn so viele Angler ihre Fische - und was für welche! - auch mit totem Köderfisch fangen, dann wird Dir das doch allemal gelingen. Vertrauen wächst nur durch Erfolg, und Erfolg kommt vom Probieren!


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Keine Frage das man mit totem Köfi auch fängt. Es macht mir halt keinen Spass. Dafür hab ich das Schleppfischen für mich entdeckt. Nu hat die Seele ruh.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Das geht mir genauso. Anstatt am Ufer auf das Abtauchen der Pose zu warten bin ich mit dem Belly auf dem See unterwegs und das hat eindeutig meinen Horizont erweitert. 

Das ist nämlich großartig, fängig und ein kleines bisschen sportiv.:q 

Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist nämlich großartig, fängig und (...) sportiv.



Ja, so geht mir das auch. Auch wenn ich weiss, das Köderfische fangen, kann ich mich nur selten dazu entschliessen - dass wäre auch nicht anders, wenn lebende erlaubt wären, ich würde es nicht machen. Ich bin eher Jäger als Trapper (Fallensteller)...


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Übrigrens würde ich es sehr begrüßenswert finden, wenn man einen Extrathemenbereich eröffnen würde. Z.B. Ethische Fragen des Angelns oder so. Wenn es hier im Forum einen Auto und einen Spielebereich gibt, warum nicht sowas?

Da können dann Fragen wie die hier oder C&R oder was auch immer ausführlich diskutiert werden und in vielen anderen Bereichen wäre Ruhe.

Uli


----------



## bennie (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Ruhe in anderen Bereichen? Das glaubst auch nur du 
Nichts für ungut...


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Dieses Board ist in hohem Maße dynamisch ist. Das heißt es kommen ständig neue User dazu. Ein Thema, was dem einen zum Halse raushängt, hat der nächste noch nie gehört. Wir haben Moderatoren, die z.B. ein Thema wie dieses, dann in den entsprechenden Bereich verschieben könnten. Ich finde es fast erstaunlich, dass es in diesem Board keinen Bereich gibt, der sich mit Sinnfragen des Angelns beschäftigt, aber einen Bereich der da heißt "Liebe und Romantik."

Das es hier zu zentralen Fragen verschiedenste Meinungen gibt, ist offensichtlich und das ist ja auch gut. Ich denke das ein solcher Diskussionbereich einem Forum wie diesem gut zu Gesichte stünde. Auch nach aussen...

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dieses Board ist in hohem Maße dynamisch ist. Das heißt es kommen ständig neue User dazu. Ein Thema, was dem einen zum Halse raushängt, hat der nächste noch nie gehört. Wir haben Moderatoren, die z.B. ein Thema wie dieses, dann in den entsprechenden Bereich verschieben könnten. Ich finde es fast erstaunlich, dass es in diesem Board keinen Bereich gibt, der sich mit Sinnfragen des Angelns beschäftigt, aber einen Bereich der da heißt "Liebe und Romantik."
> 
> Das es hier zu zentralen Fragen verschiedenste Meinungen gibt, ist offensichtlich und das ist ja auch gut. Ich denke das ein solcher Diskussionbereich einem Forum wie diesem gut zu Gesichte stünde. Auch nach aussen...
> 
> Uli


 
Das kann man nur unterstützen. Fantastisch wäre es, wenn es für diesen Bereich auch noch " verschärfte Regeln " geben würde. Wer persönlich angreift wird rausgeschmissen. Obwohl C&R, Köfi etc. schon oft diskutiert wurden, gleitet es irgendwann oder zwischendurch immer wieder ab. Ich würde mir wünschen, diese Themen mal sachlich durchzudiskutieren.
Man könnte einen solchen Bereich z.B. auch mit einer Schreibsperre für Mitglieder mit einer Verwarnung versehen ( wenn das technisch möglich ist ) und/oder nur für registrierte Mitglieder mit min z.B. 100 Beiträgen etc. 

Ralf


----------



## JamesFish007 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Denkt mir an PETA leute...


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@sundvogel

Übrigens schon seit längerer Zeit "Verblubber" #h


----------



## Zoddl (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Nachdem ich mir jetzt den gesamten Thread durchgelesen hab, muss ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

EPILOG 
Bis zu diesem Thread war ich grundsätzlich gegen das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch, aber in den ersten Postings war hier mal etwas die Rede von den "Urgesteinen". 
Als Urgesteine bezeichne ich mal pauschal all jene Angler, die aufgrund ihres hohen Alters nicht mehr gerade körperlich fit sind. Seit über 50 Jahren angeln, dies immer noch mit Liebe tun, eben diesselbe Einstellung wie die meisten von uns hier zum angeln haben ... aber eben nicht mehr körperlich fit sind. 
Von der Sorte gibts im Übrigen auch ganz nette und zugängliche... nur für den Fall das...

Welche Möglichkeiten für das "Bewegen von etwas Totem" haben die denn? Vor allem wenn man dabei im Auge behält, dass man selbst mal so alt sein könnte?
KuKös fallen da ganz klar für nen Angel - TAG schonmal aus! Segelpose wäre ein etwas alberner Ersatz, bleibt eben nur den KöFi in die Strömung zu halten. Toll!?

Unterhält man sich mal mit Älteren, hatten die Jungs ne ganze Palette von fängigen Ködern, mit denen sie "früher" ihre Hechte gefangen haben. Brauch hier glaub net zu posten, was das alles war... allein die Auflistung wär ja hier scheinbar im tierschutzbewusstem Deutschland bei einigen glatt strafbar!

Was früher allgemein bekannt und gebräuchlich, ist heute per Gesetz strikt verboten. Oder anders... was für uns heute allgemein bekannt und gebräuchlich, muss eines Tages für uns nicht mehr erlaubt sein. 
Gummis, Widerhaken, Blei, C&R, Drilling, Anfüttern, Boilies... was weiss ich. Denkbar wäre einiges, bereits absehbar anderes. Und alles Einschränkungen die dann durch den Gesetzgeber klar und teils nachvollziehbar als Verbot ausgezeichnet wurden. 

EPILOG ...tsu Ende

Tja, ein Glück bin ich kein Fischereiaufseher! Vor allem nicht bei dem heiklen Thema...
Und vielleicht kenn ich ja auch einen älteren Herren, der sehr erfolgreich, je nach Laune der Hechte, abwechselnd mit totem und lebenden (per Schlaufenmont.) KöFis angelt? Dem ne Jerkrute in die Hand zu drücken, wäre etwas frech...

Aber vielleicht noch nen anderer Gedanke dazu:
Was mach ich mit gefangenen Fischen, die an Bisswunden von Hecht, Zander oder Kormoran ja demnach scheinbar unerträglich leiden müssen? Warum zwingt mich der Gesetzgeber nicht, diese von ihrem wissentlichen Leiden zu befreien? ... Eben, mein Verein hätt mich schon längst hochkant rausgefeuert.

Wenn MIR (d.h. ... nicht den schwarzen Schafen  ) der Gesetzgeber von vornherein die Möglichkeit nimmt, mit lebenden KöFi auch schonend zu fischen, dann empfinde ich persönlich das so, als ob er mir nicht die Fähigkeit abspricht, waid- und tier(?) gerecht mit dem Individuum Fisch umzugehen. Oder anders gesagt, er nimmt mich nicht Ernst.
Allein deswegen empfinde ich das Verbot die reinste Farce. Selbst wenn ich nicht mal ernsthaft mit totem, geschweige denn lebendem KöFi angel.

So dumm, wie es vielleicht auch klingen mag:
Hätte jeder Angler früher den vorher geposteten Rat befolgt und den angeköderten, lebenden Köderfisch nicht jedem Spaziergänger vor die Nase gehalten... wärs vielleicht nie zum Verbot gekommen. Wer weiss?
Stattdessen verhalten sich "unsere" schwarzen Schafe teils wie die absoluten Volla**is und sitzen, leicht angetrunken, neben ihren kleinen Müllberg. Und feuern am besten noch nen toten KöFi gen Himmel. Gut vielleicht übertrieben und so selten anzutreffen. 
Aber auch ohne PETA zu kennen, wissen sicherlich viele Nichtangler, dass Angler ziemlich effizient Müll produzieren können. Und unfreundlich sind die zudem auch manchmal!

Zum Glück noch weit... weit... weit entfernt:
Letztenendes sollte sich der Gesetzgeber auch mal Gedanken darüber machen, wen er da bei mit seinen Einschränkungen eigentlich vergrault. Umweltpolitik betreibt er zwar, die Hegearbeit wird aber letztendlich durch UNS ausgeführt und finanziell getragen.



> Es hat ja was damit zu tun, inwie weit man in der Lage ist neue veränderte Situationen zu verarbeiten und Veränderungen auf zu nehmen, um sich drauf einzustellen.
> 
> Und wer das nicht kann ist in meinen Augen träge.





> HALLO???? Deutschland einig Jammerland.


@Sundvogel
Tolles Argument! Und man jammert dann auch nicht mehr so viel, wenn nen neues Verbot rauskommt!
Aber so lässt man sich dann auch jeden .. sorry Mist aufdrücken!


Zoddl


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@Zoddl 

BINGO! :g


----------



## NorbertF (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

|good: 
Das beste was ich je zu diesem Thema gelesen habe. Genauso sehe ich das auch.


----------



## maesox (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

War wirklich gut,Zoddl!!!!!

Ich selbst komme mit dem Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches gut klar wobei ich schon darauf warte,was als nächstes Verboten wird !!!!

Es wird bei uns Anglern nur noch abkassiert wo`s geht und verboten !!!

Egal ob lebender Köderfisch,Nachtangelverbote usw!!!

Irgendwo wird man meist als "Randgruppe" gesehen,aber wieviel Geld,Arbeitsplätze,Naturschutz und Hege ,um mal nur einige Punkte zu nennen,steckt hinter der Anglerzunft????!!!!

Unsere Bader am See freuen sich jedes Jahr über befestigte Ufer,geschnittene Bäume,entkrautete Bereiche usw!!
Wer dafür verantwortlich ist will aber niemand wissen...daß mir 50€ jährlich abgebucht wird,wenn ich meine Pflichtarbeitsstunden nicht ableiste interessiert die nicht!!!
Ich muß aber so genannte Naturliebhaber beim Abseifen mit Duschgel im Baggersee während dem Jerken in 150 meter Entfernung beobachten!!!

Wenns mich sonst nicht stört,daß mir der ledende Köderfich verboten wurde,regts mich in gewissen Situationen wiederum tierisch auf!!

Und während ich mich schon wieder ertappe ,wie ich mich innerlich über manchen "Bürokratie-Schwachsinn" aufrege,fällt mir ein,daß ich dringend meinen abgelaufenen Jahresfischereischein verlängern muß,sonst bin ich am Wasser erneut fehl am Platz...genau wie mit Lebendigem Köderfisch...#d 



TL Matze


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

*Zoddl *gehört der goldene AB-Haken! #r


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Immer wieder interessant, wie sich Diskussionen entwickeln)

Die ursprüngliche Fage ging ja nach der Fängigkeit des lebenden Köderfisches (da in vielen Ländern erlaubt).

Dass dann selbstverständlich zu einem so heiklen Thema Befürworter und Gegner dieser Angelart mit allen möglichen (guten, weniger guten bis sauschlechten) Argumenten auftauchen, ist dabei logisch - und in keinster Weise verwerflich.

Allerdings wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht das Thema Pro/Contra lebender Köfi vieleicht in einem anderen Thread abzuhandeln, da es ja das Ursprungsthema dieses Threads nur teilweise berührt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Um mal mit gutem Beispiel voranzugehen uum wieder OT zu kommen (und weil ich schon zu der Zeit angeln durfte, wo der lebende Köfi noch erlaubt war):

Nach meinen (damaligen) Erfahrungen muss ich feststellen, dass man eine allgemeine Aussage nur schwer machen kann.
Das hängt zum einen vom Gewässer, zum anderen von der Fischart ab.

Einig dürfte man sich sicher werden, dass auf Hecht der lebende Köderfisch wahrscheinlich "der Köder" überhaupt ist. Wobei ich auch da feststellte, dass speziell auf große Hechte seeeehr große tote oft besser waren (will heissen: Man fängt eher große, dafür (wesentlich) weniger).

Beim Zander siehts schon anders, hatten wir versuchsweise "getestet":
Die einen mit kleinen lebenden Köfis, die anderen mit toten oder mit Fetzen.

Dabei brachten die (regelmäßig gewechselten) Fetzen die besten Ergebnisse, auch besser als der lebende Köfi.

Mit halbfingerlanger Fischbrut als Köder konnte man immer gut Barsche fangen, der Nachteil war die aufwändige Beschaffung der Köder.

Das war überhaupt der Grund, warum ich (zugegeben faul) schon lange vor dem gesetzlichen Verbot in Deutschland vom lebenden Fisch als Köder abgekommen bin:
Man musste die Köder fangen/senken, hältern etc., was in meinen damaligen Freistunden mittags (hatte da immer so zwischen 2 - 3 Stunden Zeit zum Angeln) einfach nicht effektiv war.

Da fing man dann entweder mit toten Köfis (die man sich ja gut zusammenstippen und frosten kann) oder eben mit Kunstködern in der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit letztlich mehr Räuber, als wenn ich erst immer lebende Köfis hätte fangen müssen und dann erst zum Raubfischangeln kam.


----------



## Zoddl (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Erstmal danke für das Lob! Hab mich wirklich darüber gefreut!

@Thomas:


> Die ursprüngliche Fage ging ja nach der Fängigkeit des lebenden Köderfisches (da in vielen Ländern erlaubt).


Das ist sooo nicht ganz richtig.
Eigentlich ging es anfangs darum, das Laserbeak als FA sich nicht ganz sicher war, was er bei solchen Verstössen machen soll. Und dank der teils heissen Diskussion hier stellt sich heraus, dass das Verbot des lebenden KöFis eben immer noch ein Diskussionsstoff liefert.



> Unsere Bader am See freuen sich jedes Jahr über befestigte Ufer,geschnittene Bäume,entkrautete Bereiche usw!!
> Wer dafür verantwortlich ist will aber niemand wissen...daß mir 50€ jährlich abgebucht wird,wenn ich meine Pflichtarbeitsstunden nicht ableiste interessiert die nicht!!!
> Ich muß aber so genannte Naturliebhaber beim Abseifen mit Duschgel im Baggersee während dem Jerken in 150 meter Entfernung beobachten!!!


Mein Lieblingsspruch zu genau diesem Punkt kommt von unserem Gewässerwart:
"Es freuen sich alle, wenn unsere (Vereins-) Gewässer sauber und ordentlich sind. Wie es unter der Wasseroberfläche aussieht, dafür interessiert sich niemand Und wieviel Arbeit das ganze macht, will niemand hören. Schliesslich gibts ein ökologisches Gleichgewicht, das macht keine Arbeit!"

Das traurige an der Sache ist, dass die "Natur- und Tierschützer" sehr gute bzw. effiziente Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leisten. Und damit einhergehend natürlich auch Meinungen bilden. Das wir als Angler nebst "Fische quälen/töten" auch die Hegearbeit leisten, wird von dieser Seite aus natürlich verschwiegen. Der Unwissende und "Semi-" Interessierte wirds daher auch nie erfahren. Er "erwischt" uns eben nur öfters beim Angeln!

Wäre der breiten Masse aber halbwegs bekannt, was Angler da tut und leistet, Vorwürfe von Natur- und Tierschützern als so nicht ganz richtig bekannt... sprich, der Angler hätte nen Image das wenigstens halbwegs der Realität entspricht... dann wäre sicherlich vieles leichter! 
Nicht nur für die Verbände. Vorrausgesetzt  sie arbeiten effektiv zusammen, Angler untereinander halten zusammen (C&R, Boilie,...) und "schwarze Schafe" gibts... kaum ... mehr.

Damit müsste man als FA auch nicht mehr unnütze Gesetze (Nachtangelverbot) vertreten.

"I had a dream!"

... aber ehrlich gesagt, kann ich auch nur reden! Zum "Handeln" fehlt mir Zeit, Kohle, Fantasie und ... Hülfe! 

Zoddl


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Wir Angler leiden unter zwei Phänomenen unserer Gesellschaft.

1. Es ist schick, pro Tierschutz zu sein. Egal ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht.

2. Negative Nachrichten lassen sich besser verkaufen als positive.

Schreib mal zwei Berichte an ein und dieselbe Zeitung.

*" Tierquälerei ! Angler stecken lebendigen Fischen Haken ins Fleisch, damit sie im Wasser zappeln und einen Raubfisch anlocken "*

oder

*" Naturschutz ! Angler retten durch Gewässerpflege und Besatzmaßnahmen den Koppenbestand im Kümmelbach "*

Welcher wird wohl gedruckt?

Das sind die Gründe für unseren schlechten Ruf. Was anderes will man in Deutschland gar nicht hören.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

@ zoddl:
Hast recht, mea culpa!!


----------



## mlkzander (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

zoddl und ralle
haben mit abstand das beste zu diesem thema geschrieben
-danke-

in D gibt es von jeher eine regelungswut um leute und deren gewissen ruhig zu stellen
ich empfinde es teilweise schon als entmündigung
man kann natürlich länder in denen es nicht soo ausgeprägt ist
als rückständig bezeichnen
aber es gibt dinge die braucht man in anderen ländern nun mal nicht regeln weil die kultur und die mentalität eine andere ist
das hat nichts mit jammern zu tun aber mir gefällt es in diesen
ländern einfach besser weil es u.a. auch an den exekutiven liegt
wie bestimmungen und gesetze durchgedrückt werden
nur mal 1 beispiel:

ich war kürzlich mal wieder in ägypten, beim start in D wurden
alle aufgrund der neuen bestimmungen sorgfältig gefilzt,
frauen mussten stiefel ausziehen und somit in socken! auf den kalten
fliesen laufen, teilweise artet die kontrolle schon in schikane aus
bei der passkontrolle wurden passagiere von 5 fliegern die innerhalb von 10 minuten starteten von 2 zöllnern kontrolliert
vorallem ausländische pässe wurden minutenlang studiert
als ob der zöllner alle pässe der welt kennen würde und so die
echtheit überprüfen kann die schlange und den unmut könnt ihr euch vorstellen, 
auf dem rückflug hingegen metalldetektor passkontrolle und gut
ich konnte sogar literweise bier und wasser mit in den flieger nehmen und somit wenn ich wollte ein flugzeug über deutschem luftraum sprengen was also bringt das ganze theater in D und der EU?
genau: es beruhigt die leute -es wird ja was getan.......


----------



## Interesierter (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für das Lob! Hab mich wirklich darüber gefreut!
> 
> @Thomas:
> 
> ...



Also ich habe als Fischereiaufseher einen Fall zur Anzeige gebracht, weil das einfach zu dreist war, was da gemacht wurde. Ich war selber zum Spinnfischen in einer Bucht, da kommen zwei Angler setzen sich hin, es kommt kein "Hallo" oder die Frage "ob Sie sich in meiner Wurfrichtung befinden". Dann lebender Köderfisch an Pose, das ganze raus und die Pose zog seine Runden. Ich habe mir das dann ein paar Minuten angeschaut und dann zur Kontrolle geschritten, Personalien aufgenommen, Erlaubnisschein eingezogen und die Angler des Gewässers verwiesen. Was meint Ihr was für eine Reaktion kam? "So dann dann fahren wir mal um uns eine neue Tageskarte zukaufen." Was soll man da noch sagen?

Allerdings sind die Strafen doch lächerlich, 50 € hat er bezahlen müssen und es wurde nicht mal Anzeige nachdem Tierschutzgesetz gestellt von Landratsamt. In Zukunft werde ich wohl über sowas hinweg schauen, da die Strafe ja eh lächerlich sind und man sich den ganzen Stress auch ersparen kann.


----------



## mlkzander (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

was erwartest du denn für strafen
solange das tier an sich eine SACHE ist?
wenn jemand meinem hund weh tut bekommt er GAR KEINE strafe
also entweder alle gleich oder keiner.........


----------



## NorbertF (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Ein Landratsamt mit Hirn, es gibt noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> was erwartest du denn für strafen
> solange das tier an sich eine SACHE ist?


Zumindest das gleiche Vorgehen seitens der Ermittlungsbehörden wie wenn PETA einen Angler anzeigt, weil er Fische zurücksetzt, mit Anzeige, Hausdurchsuchung und allem.....


----------



## Zoddl (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



> Zumindest das gleiche Vorgehen seitens der Ermittlungsbehörden wie wenn PETA einen Angler anzeigt, weil er Fische zurücksetzt, mit Anzeige, Hausdurchsuchung und allem.....


Man darf auch net vergessen, das Angler am Wasser generell Messer mit sich führen. Es gilt also Vorsicht seitens der Pozilei! 

@Interessierter
Das du den Fall zur Anzeige gebracht hast, war (leider) deine Pflicht als FA. Dies anzuzeigen wurde aber erst zu deiner Pflicht, als *uns* der lebende KöFi von anderer Stelle *verboten wurde*. Ansicht darüber hin oder her. 

Beim Thema Strafhöhe halt ich mich mal dezent raus... aber dazu vielleicht folgendes:
Wenn sich bei uns jemand (zum wiederholtem Male) am Gewässer wie... öhm, "ein schwarzes Schaf" aufführt, gibts auch mal nen ausgesprochenes, befristetes Platzverbot. Oder im ganz harten Fall keine Karte mehr. 
Klingt nicht nur wie Selbstjustiz, ist es auch. Aber immer noch besser, als ein allgemeingültiges Gesetz, dass an jedem Gewässer Bestand hat. Dann wären nämlich wegen einem Ar*** Zocker verboten. Weisst wie?


Greetz, Zoddl


----------



## maesox (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*

Diese Unterschiede der Strafen schockt mich total!!!!!!!

Bei uns sind *700 €* fällig,wer erwischt und zur Anzeige gebracht wird ( Landkreis Tübingen ) !!!!!

Das ist harter Tobak,was!!!??? 

TL Matze


----------



## Interesierter (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der lebende Köderfisch / Erfahrungen ??*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Man darf auch net vergessen, das Angler am Wasser generell Messer mit sich führen. Es gilt also Vorsicht seitens der Pozilei!
> 
> @Interessierter
> Das du den Fall zur Anzeige gebracht hast, war (leider) deine Pflicht als FA. Dies anzuzeigen wurde aber erst zu deiner Pflicht, als *uns* der lebende KöFi von anderer Stelle *verboten wurde*. Ansicht darüber hin oder her.
> ...



Da gabs auch schon noch grassere Sachen, in Großbrembach saß mal einer mit 3 Ruten und dreimal lebender Köderfisch. Das ist bisher der Rekord gewesen, zumal sowieso nur eine Raubfischrute erlaubt ist. Das mit Karte weg gibts bei uns auch, dass ist dann aber vereinsinterne Regelung und das andere verlangte ja der Gesetzgeber. Übrigens machen wir davon fleissig gebrauch, besonders beim Befahren landwirtschaftlicher Nutzfläche, da gibts schon mal einen Monat Erlaubnisscheinentzug. Verstehe aber auch deine Meinung, nur Gesetze und Verordnung sind nun mal da und müssen umgesetzt werden. 

@ maesox

Ich glaube das hängt damit zusammen, dass es hier nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach der Fischereiverordnung geahndet wurde und dazu kommt sicherlich das es der erste Verstoss war usw.. Es erfolgte keine Anzeige nach dem Tierschutzgesetz.


----------

